# Fallout 4



## Desmond (May 14, 2015)

*3ebd2a0c0ea48a333aea-1f531def8e8befb67be56667ce3edd11.r77.cf1.rackcdn.com/bdbaa4c974610b4865a6b15f19e61c89953a7d89.jpg__940x420_q85_crop-smart_subject_location-461,165_upscale.jpg

Well, some leaked information has come up confirming that Fallout 4 is in the works. This has not been publicly acknowledged by Bethesda though.

The confirmation comes from this guys LinkedIn page:



Spoiler



*s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/47695/1859403/PjBGaQwqisCR0CF/Screen%20Shot%202015-05-11%20at%203.15.14%20pm.png



Here he cites that he has worked on Fallout 4's cinematic trailer.



> Fallout 4 is finally happening, judging by the imbroglio surrounding an alleged cinematic trailer. You may have seen reports about an artist's LinkedIn profile, which mentioned his work on the trailer. But it's easy to post something about an undisclosed project on LinkedIn - it's less easy to get a promotional firm to angrily confirm that it signed an NDA about it.
> 
> That's apparently what happened, as Destructoid reports that Mirada Studios, the promotional studio which the artist linked to the Fallout 4 trailer, has cited a breach of a non-disclosure agreement and demanded the site remove its coverage of the artist's profile. Destructoid says it never signed an NDA about this stuff, but since an NDA apparently exists, so does Mirada's work with Bethesda.
> 
> ...



Source: Fallout 4 was just unintentionally confirmed by a production company | GamesRadar


----------



## Alok (May 14, 2015)

can't say before E3


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2015)

This is an Era of Leaks....
everything gets leaked from gadgets to games 


btw gr8 news


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> can't say before E3



There is no guarantee the Bethesda would tease Fallout 4.

However I think they could showcase Doom.


----------



## Alok (May 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is no guarantee the Bethesda would tease Fallout 4.
> 
> However I think they could showcase Doom.



Well they did fallout 3 and NV at past e3 thats why I hope so.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2015)

Well, it is in the list for games speculated to be shown in E3 2015: Games at E3 2015 - E3 - Electronics Entertainment Expo Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## Alok (May 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, it is in the list for games speculated to be shown in E3 2015: Games at E3 2015 - E3 - Electronics Entertainment Expo Wiki Guide - IGN



but it doesn't have asterisk. So still can't say


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 2, 2015)

Bethesda Teases Fallout 4 With Landing Page and Timer


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

OMG! This is legit!!! YAY!!!! F4!!!


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2015)

looks like 2015 will be like 2012


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2015)

Please Stand By


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> Please Stand By





OMGOMGOMG

Something is happening.

The hype train has already begun at reddit.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2015)

Fallout 4 is Official, Coming to PS4, PC, and Xbox One


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Alok (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought graphics will be like new vegas but looks better. War never changes


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh man.

Looks like they created this one on the Creation Kit.

Either that or ID Tech 6.


----------



## Alok (Jun 3, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Oh man.
> 
> Looks like they created this one on the Creation Kit.
> 
> Either that or ID Tech 6.



LOL . Same I thought. Btw they never cared about graphics and and moddding community will make it better. What I want from Bethesda is bug free game


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 3, 2015)

Trailer looks fantastic. Can't wait to immerse myself in 1000 hrs of post-apocalyptic sleuthing once more. Make is happen Bethesda!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2015)

Alok said:


> I thought graphics will be like new vegas but looks better. War never changes



War.
War never changes.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 4, 2015)

Epic game incoming


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2015)

Damn so leggit
*np.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/28v2dn/i_played_fallout_4/


----------



## abhidev (Jun 4, 2015)

the gfx look ugly from the trailer though :/


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2015)

Cant wait!!
Glad to see German Shepherd again the most.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 4, 2015)

I think dog is in almost all fallout games since fallout 1
It great . time to play NW again


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2015)

Fun fact: The dog in Fallout 3 onwards was based on the novel "A Boy and his Dog" where a boy and a dog team up to survive in a post apocalyptic world after a nuclear war.

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> Damn so leggit
> *np.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/28v2dn/i_played_fallout_4/



Seems clearly fake.


----------



## Alok (Jun 4, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Damn so leggit
> *np.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/28v2dn/i_played_fallout_4/



interezzzting


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 5, 2015)

Totally looking forward to it, its already up for digital pre-purchase on steam. *much hype*


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 5, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Damn so leggit
> *np.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/28v2dn/i_played_fallout_4/



Was posted almost a year ago ??

Only time will tell.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2015)

Well she got some things right at least. For eg, male protagonist.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

According to Fallout's official instagram, gameplay will be revealed at E3:

*i.imgur.com/3QnZX8Z.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jun 9, 2015)

yeah this e3 is so fun


----------



## rowdy (Jun 9, 2015)

Who the **** cares for an outdated system bringing uncharted 4. Fallout 4 is the best!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> I think dog is in almost all fallout games since fallout 1
> It great . time to play NW again



Not in NV.

This E3 would be the one to watch for this game.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Not in NV.


There was a dog in NV, with quests as well.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

Piyush said:


> There was a dog in NV, with quests as well.



I guess memory is a little rusty now. Will play the game again.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Piyush said:


> There was a *dog* in NV, with quests as well.



Cyberdog


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Cyberdog



Yeah. He used to belong to The King. We get him as a follower after we have to go on a quest to find him a new brain.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. He used to belong to The King. We get him as a follower after we have to go on a quest to find him a new brain.



Ah yes now I remember. I used to use Boone and EDI only so I just took him in but didn't used. Dog in F3 was really valuable.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2015)

rowdy said:


> Who the **** cares for an outdated system bringing uncharted 4. Fallout 4 is the best!



who are you?? 

how did you compare UC4 with FO4?


----------



## rowdy (Jun 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> who are you??
> 
> how did you compare UC4 with FO4?


Rowdy. Rowdy rathod.
A commercial fooling game with a real well thought & designed game where the scope is vast & has a room for exercising new ideas.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2015)

rowdy said:


> Rowdy. Rowdy rathod.
> A commercial fooling game with a real well thought & designed game where the scope is vast & has a room for exercising new ideas.





okthnxbye


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

*VATS confirmed :thumbs

plus there is base bulding as well.

You will be able to play games on your pipboy as well.

YOU WILL BE ABLE TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR POWER ARMOR.

You can issue commands to your dog.
*

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--rN2Md280--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/1297630247225189266.gif
*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--EpPFtGkc--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/1297636904571358759.gif


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

Yup.

The cat's out of the bag.

Fallout 4 is expected to release on 10th November 2015.

[strike]Base[/strike] Settlement building is a nice touch, it kinda builds upon the survival and building games these days like Minecraft, Unturned (that generator and lights, totally Unturned) and DayZ, etc.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2015)

Fallout 4 comes with a real Pip-Boy that works with your phone | The Verge

and F4 has options to switch from 1st person to 3rd person gameplay


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

Flash said:


> and F4 has options to switch from 1st person to 3rd person gameplay


I think you didn't know about this being present in last two titles


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Base building is a nice touch which is being incorporated in most of the games now. Dog commands and Armor customimzation is OKish for me as I am not much in these things but since its a new game so obviously they have to add some new features for the game.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> I think you didn't know about this being present in last two titles


am new to this series


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

Flash said:


> am new to this series



Ah great. You'll soon love wandering aimlessly


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Flash said:


> am new to this series



Then you should start playing it. If you can't tolerate bad graphics then start with Fallout 3 and mods can make it look like a awesome game.
Same goes for Fallout New Vegas, you should play them, they are worth your time.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

Flash said:


> am new to this series



Then start by playing Fallout 3. Graphics aside, gameplay and storylines are great.

After FO3, start New Vegas.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> Ah great. You'll soon love wandering aimlessly





gameranand said:


> Then you should start playing it. If you can't tolerate bad graphics then start with Fallout 3 and mods can make it look like a awesome game.
> Same goes for Fallout New Vegas, you should play them, they are worth your time.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Then start by playing Fallout 3. Graphics aside, gameplay and storylines are great.
> 
> After FO3, start New Vegas.


 Thanks for the tips. Being a TPS fan, i stayed away from Fallout 3 as i thought it's a FPS game. Surely will give a try.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Then start by playing Fallout 3. Graphics aside, gameplay and storylines are great.
> 
> After FO3, start New Vegas.



After modding Fallout looks totally awesome. 

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Thanks for the tips. Being a TPS fan, i stayed away from Fallout 3 as i thought it's a FPS game. Surely will give a try.



Actually its a TPS + FPS game. You can switch at any time. Although let me warn you that TPS of this game is not that great, this game is meant to be played as a FPS. I am not saying that its bad or anything but don't expect the fluency like Resident Evil and likes of the genre.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

For Fallout 3 et al, I use Third Person mode while exploring or wardering and switch to First Person for combat.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> For Fallout 3 et al, I use Third Person mode while exploring or wardering and switch to First Person for combat.



Same here. Even use third person for not so serious combat.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> For Fallout 3 et al, I use Third Person mode while exploring or wardering and switch to First Person for combat.



Them sneaky deathclaws or radscorpions.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

I nearly played both the games in FPS mode. Hardly changed to TPS mode.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

Even I prefer FPS, I only use TPS to look at any new armor I get, or to get a wider view while exploring.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Even I prefer FPS, I only use TPS to look at any new armor I get, or to get a wider view while exploring.



Honestly for TPS I prefer over the shoulder view. Otherwise I prefer FPS for shooting if game doesn't have OTS.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Fallout 1 and Fallout 2 are GOATs.

Play Fallout 3 first then New Vegas.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

I liked Fallout 1 and 2 as well. Also liked Fallout Tactics, they have their own kind of fun.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Now I have to delay my gpu purchase again.

Atleast till system requirements are out.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Now I have to delay my gpu purchase again.
> 
> Atleast till system requirements are out.



don't worry creation kit has large scale, you can run on intel hd as well


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Now I have to delay my gpu purchase again.
> 
> Atleast till system requirements are out.



i expect a 960 to run it at ultra 1080p based on the graphics of the video, could be wrong ..


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah I guess 960 or equivalent should be enough.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 16, 2015)

Saw the E3 demo It seems like Devs have focussed more on mods and designing rather than graphics.No doubt the gameplay looks good but the graphics look very outdated to me really not E3 level at all (reason maybe they started making the game 6 yrs ago) Judging by graphics that i guess the game should run at med-high even on intel hd if not then the game is badly pc ported and i am not even kidding


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> Saw the E3 demo It seems like Devs have focussed more on mods and designing rather than graphics.No doubt the gameplay looks good but the graphics look very outdated to me really not E3 level at all (reason maybe they started making the game 6 yrs ago) Judging by graphics that i guess the game should run at med-high even on intel hd if not then the game is badly pc ported and i am not even kidding



true, i expected this game to run on 7th gen consoles based on video


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Bethesda games were always kind of outdated in terms of graphics if you take out 1-2 games as exceptions. One of the reason for this might be the long development cycle or their dependency on the mods as well.

The thing which I would like to see is that, paid modding idea failed with Skyrim, I wonder if they are going to try that out with Fallout 4 or not.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> The thing which I would like to see is that, paid modding idea failed with Skyrim, I wonder if they are going to try that out with Fallout 4 or not.




ofcourse not, the backlash will destroy civilizations lol
Im wondering how Xbone will react to graphics mods we have on PC


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ofcourse not, the backlash will destroy civilizations lol
> Im wondering how Xbone will react to graphics mods we have on PC



Well with the graphics mods, they'll know where they actually stand and stop whining all together I guess. All the better for it.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2015)

Modding, its porting will be totally free across platforms. They mentioned it during Xbox day.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Modding, its porting will be totally free across platforms. They mentioned it during Xbox day.



Well thats a relief.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well thats a relief.



What? Neither of us own a console


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> What? Neither of us own a console



Well it means console peasants will know what their $hit is capable of.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well it means console peasants will know what their $hit is capable of.



Oh that


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Oh that



Exactly that.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah I can imagin when using texture and other graphical intensive mod what fps they'll get


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 16, 2015)

To hell with graphics.

Fallout fans don't play this series for graphics.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> To hell with graphics.
> 
> Fallout fans don't play this series for graphics.



Well said titu


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> To hell with graphics.
> 
> Fallout fans don't play this series for graphics.



This.
But we do love to mod the hell out of game till it crashes.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2015)

the house modding is just extreme. now we will be able to build custom buildings. 

i can see the modding community using that to make a fallout civilization. age of empire kind, but with only one race.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> the house modding is just extreme. now we will be able to build custom buildings.
> 
> i can see the modding community using that to make a fallout civilization. age of empire kind, but with only one race.



Bethesda already tried that with the Skyrim DLC. They did a very nice job of expanding on that concept.

I am just happy to know that they are paying attention to the singleplayer games and not entirely banking upon the Elder Scrolls MMORPG. This gives hope that there may be an Elder Scrolls Singleplayer in the works. Hopefully unveiled in the next E3. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2015)

Elder Scrolls Online Tamriel Unlimited  is still coming out though.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2015)

Bethesda have always been single player centered developers. Most of their IPs are SP only, even if you seen the new IP they made a few years ago was dishonored which was SP only. The best part about them is that they usually keep their games mod friendly and for obvious reasons modders love their game. Their game have largest collection of mods till date, and thats what keep their games alive even for about half a decade or maybe even more. Look at Skyrim for example, when sale was on it was in top selling games on Steam. When your game is 5 year old and you still manage to make it top sellers then its not something that can be underestimated.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes. ESO was their only multiplayer title. That too was only a MMORPG. However, they are developing Battlecry which is a third person team based multiplayer AFAIK.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

warfreak said:


> Bethesda already tried that with the Skyrim DLC. They did a very nice job of expanding on that concept.
> 
> I am just happy to know that they are paying attention to the singleplayer games and not entirely banking upon the Elder Scrolls MMORPG. This gives hope that there may be an Elder Scrolls Singleplayer in the works. Hopefully unveiled in the next E3. *fingers crossed*



ah i see. i am not a follower of Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> ah i see. i am not a follower of Elder Scrolls series.



Skyrim was best until I played Dark Souls. Then the combat felt just bad. Never installed after that even with so many mods out there.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

i played dark souls once.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2015)

Skyrim was bland and unfun after a while..  when it comes to awesomeness, Morrowind is where its at


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i played dark souls once.



Glad you made up your mind once


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

oh i assure you. once was too much. 

g**nd phat gayi thi.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> oh i assure you. once was too much.
> 
> g**nd phat gayi thi.



It's not hard game. It was just a different game at that time and a less forgiving one for your button smashing muscle memory. 

Dark Souls 1 is still the best. Mind boggling level design. Dark Souls 2 is like a mishmash of stuff loosely connected.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's not hard game. It was just a different game at that time and a less forgiving one for your button smashing muscle memory.
> 
> Dark Souls 1 is still the best. Mind boggling level design. Dark Souls 2 is like a mishmash of stuff loosely connected.



+1 agreed, Dark souls 2 wasnt directed by Miyazaki who was working on BB, thats why it wasnt as good as DS1.. Besides, DS has nothing in common with Elder Scrolls gameplay  or Fallout 4 for that matter..

Fallout/Elder scrolls have this town based gameplay where you can sneak and rob stores which I find awesome, Divinity Original Sin is one of the only modern games that has this..


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> +1 agreed, Dark souls 2 wasnt directed by Miyazaki who was working on BB, thats why it wasnt as good as DS1.. Besides, DS has nothing in common with Elder Scrolls gameplay  or Fallout 4 for that matter..
> 
> Fallout/Elder scrolls have this town based gameplay where you can sneak and rob stores which I find awesome, Divinity Original Sin is one of the only modern games that has this..



I too played that sneak joke in Skyrim. Lodges an arrow through head. And hear them speaking "Did you hear that ?" Then goes to normal patrol route. Again lodges another arrow in butt. Same "Did you hear that?" Until all of them are dead.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> I too played that sneak joke in Skyrim. Lodges an arrow through head. And hear them speaking "Did you hear that ?" Then goes to normal patrol route. Again lodges another arrow in butt. Same "Did you hear that?" Until all of them are dead.



whuuuuuuuuut??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> I too played that sneak joke in Skyrim. Lodges an arrow through head. And hear them speaking "Did you hear that ?" Then goes to normal patrol route. Again lodges another arrow in butt. Same "Did you hear that?" Until all of them are dead.



its not about sneak kills at all, its  about robbing stores when the owners are not looking.. its been an RPG mechanic since a long time but I cant find a single modern RPG(besides turn based RPGs) that implement this feature..


This feature was best implemented in Morrowind, unlike the recent Elder scrolls games, Morrowind's high level items werent randomly generated, they were specifically placed.. When you do find a glass longsword or a daedric crescent blade in a well hidden area, IN A TOWN, you feel rewarded.. that was NEVER implemented in modern games which I really really hate.. Sure, it has it's downsides.. once you know where good items are (by online guides or replay through), the game will become too easy but the satisfaction of finding something extremely valuable on your own can never be satisfied by the randomly generated crap thingie...

Dark souls has this too, i might add but that is dungeon based reward system, something completely different

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbt2pGbIl-E
here is an example of what  I was talking about


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> whuuuuuuuuut??



Watch this


- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> its not about sneak kills at all, its  about robbing stores when the owners are not looking.. its been an RPG mechanic since a long time but I cant find a single modern RPG(besides turn based RPGs) that implement this feature..
> 
> 
> This feature was best implemented in Morrowind, unlike the recent Elder scrolls games, Morrowind's high level items werent randomly generated, they were specifically placed.. When you do find a glass longsword or a daedric crescent blade in a well hidden area, IN A TOWN, you feel rewarded.. that was NEVER implemented in modern games which I really really hate.. Sure, it has it's downsides.. once you know where good items are (by online guides or replay through), the game will become too easy but the satisfaction of finding something extremely valuable on your own can never be satisfied by the randomly generated crap thingie...
> ...



Agree that there is nothing in common but there is a gameplay element where you see the bar raised. Skyrim's hack and slash was mindless compared to the methodical approach in each swing of weapon in Dark Souls. You felt the weight of heavier weapons. 

Same goes with Dying Light, I can jump over obstacles and climb over building. But when I go back to Far Cry, I cannot even climb over a wall. This feels limiting once you have played Dying Light. 

Gameplay is important for me now. If I am going to play a game, I might as well play the best out of the lot to my taste.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2015)

Agreed, Skyrim's combat was really underwhelming when you compare similarly themed first person sword/shield gameplay of Dark Messiah of Might and Magic

But the fact remains, in RPGs its not about how you swing your sword, its about what sword you swing, Dark souls isnt a traditional RPG, its an action RPG..
Baldur's gate, Elder Scrolls, Neverwinter Nights, Dragon age, Fallout series etc isnt about precise timing and parrying attacks, we are so familar with in Dark souls.. It all comes down to taste, dont get me wrong I enjoy Dark souls just as much as you but Skyrim isnt the same type of game as DS


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Agreed, Skyrim's combat was really underwhelming when you compare similarly themed first person sword/shield gameplay of Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
> 
> But the fact remains, in RPGs its not about how you swing your sword, its about what sword you swing, Dark souls isnt a traditional RPG, its an action RPG..
> Baldur's gate, Elder Scrolls, Neverwinter Nights, Dragon age, Fallout series etc isnt about precise timing and parrying attacks, we are so familar with in Dark souls.. It all comes down to taste, dont get me wrong I enjoy Dark souls just as much as you but Skyrim isnt the same type of game as DS



I had hundreds of hours in Skyrim. It's just that I am not going back to it again. Would you classify S.T.A.L.K.E.R as similar to Skyrim ? It has fairly similar RPG elements. And it aged pretty well.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 18, 2015)

damn i wanna play Dying Light now..


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> I too played that sneak joke in Skyrim. Lodges an arrow through head. And hear them speaking "Did you hear that ?" Then goes to normal patrol route. Again lodges another arrow in butt. Same "Did you hear that?" Until all of them are dead.



Gets an arrow between the eyes and then bandit says "I must be hearing things"


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 18, 2015)

Can't wait for all the possible mods as well as the game itself


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

But is modding even confirmed for Fallout 4?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But is modding even confirmed for Fallout 4?



Yes.. It was in Microsoft conference.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

Cool.

It already looks so good, I wonder what ENB will come up for this.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Cool.
> 
> It already looks so good, I wonder what ENB will come up for this.



If this game supports DX 12 then crazy things might happen. However I don't think that it supports that which is good in its own way.


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

gameranand said:


> If this game supports DX 12 then crazy things might happen. However I don't think that it supports that which is good in its own way.



lol it won't go dx 12


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> lol it won't go dx 12



Thats actually good. It means more of the Mid Range PCs will be able to run this game easily.


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Thats actually good. It means more of the Mid Range PCs will be able to run this game easily.



like every creation kit game does. yep its good.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah its a step in right direction. Bethesda games were never graphical hogging anyway. They were always mediocre to look at except for a few games, gameplay was special.


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

Oblivion was revolution in graphics during its time.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> Oblivion was revolution in graphics during its time.



Yeah thats why I said exceptions. Oblivion was ahead of its time in terms of graphics but subsequent games were not.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yeah thats why I said exceptions. Oblivion was ahead of its time in terms of graphics but subsequent games were not.



I remember you needed dual 8800 GTs (Nvidia flagship at that time) to run it at ultra when it came out.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I remember you needed dual 8800 GTs (Nvidia flagship at that time) to run it at ultra when it came out.



Yup and even though game was critically acclaimed, they lost a lot of customers because of high requirements. So after that they started to make mediocre visuals or at par for current gen and mods usually take care of the rest anyway.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

Mods really did improve Oblivion though. Also, once next gen cards came out, requirements weren't an issue.

Oblivion still did become GOTY.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Mods really did improve Oblivion though. Also, once next gen cards came out, requirements weren't an issue.
> 
> Oblivion still did become GOTY.



Yeah how can I forget. A review said you'll have to sell your grandpa to see the game at its full glory. I was like WTF ?? 
Its not a surprise that a Bethesda game won GOTY, most of them do. Oblivion, F3, Skyrim are all GOTY games. Morrowind also won GOTY from 1-2 sites.

- - - Updated - - -

Nice commentary. 
[YOUTUBE]W9imNzf6HyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

Danny is best on GS till date


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

I also like Kevin. His RPG reviews are really nice.

- - - Updated - - -

Here are some updates for this game

*Bethesda Dialed back the graphics for more complex things intentionally*

*No Paid Mods for Fallout 4....YAY*


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

You kidding? Fallout has great graphics!!! And yes, i do mean Fo3 and FNV. 

Although, not in any way like gtaV, or crysis3. But then gtaV and crysis3 dont even have such a deep storyline.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

*Fan tries to buy Fallout 4 using bottlecaps*


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> *Fan tries to buy Fallout 4 using bottlecaps*


True fan.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> True fan.



Indeed and he is ready to pay as well in case they don't accept his bottlecaps.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> *Fan tries to buy Fallout 4 using bottlecaps*



Yup saw this article on 2nd day of E3 on r/fo4


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2015)

There should be an option to disable VATS.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> There should be an option to disable VATS.



Don't use VAT key.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> Don't use VAT key.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I tried in Fallout 3 and still sometimes .....

Only option remaining is to unbind.



Faun said:


> Don't use VAT key.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

Its fun to use it sometimes


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> I tried in Fallout 3 and still sometimes .....
> 
> Only option remaining is to unbind.



VATS is based on the turnbased action point element of the original fallout, except its a much casualised version, there is no risk vs reward for it, its always a win win situation when you use VATS..
But, if you play turnbased RPGs, you will realise VATS is the only way to engage in combat


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> *Fan tries to buy Fallout 4 using bottlecaps*


How he got "Nuka Cola" bottles??

BTW, bethesda should give him the game


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> VATS is based on the turnbased action point element of the original fallout, except its a much casualised version, there is no risk vs reward for it, its always a win win situation when you use VATS..
> But, if you play turnbased RPGs, you will realise VATS is the only way to engage in combat



Yeah I have played Turn Based games. But still VATS does added something new in TPS game like Fallout 3, its kinda like free shots on the enemies. Fallout 3 had sub-par shooting mechanics and VATS was vital in combat.


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2015)

VATS is like aiming without mouse nothing else


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

Alok said:


> VATS is like aiming without mouse nothing else



No VATS is about watching your bullet travel in slow motion and kill your enemy while he can't do anything but stand still. If critical then exploding of heads and limbs. Thats why I like VATS.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No VATS is about watching your bullet travel in slow motion and kill your enemy while he can't do anything but stand still. If critical then exploding of heads and limbs. Thats why I like VATS.



You'll live Sniper Elite too then.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> You'll live Sniper Elite too then.


I sure did. Especially the organ/bone crushing.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> You'll live Sniper Elite too then.



Yeah I played that game and quite liked it.


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2015)

Fallout 4 will run at 1080p and 30 frames-per-second on everything - Gaming News - Digital Spy


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

Alok said:


> Fallout 4 will run at 1080p and 30 frames-per-second on everything - Gaming News - Digital Spy



Modders will take care of that or maybe simple ini setting will do.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2015)

Alok said:


> Fallout 4 will run at 1080p and 30 frames-per-second on everything - Gaming News - Digital Spy



This is bullshit. I cannot even bear playing on 30fps these days.

Tried playing LA Noire and immediately got a headache.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This is bullshit. I cannot even bear playing on 30fps these days.
> 
> Tried playing LA Noire and immediately got a headache.



Don't worry it will be taken care of.


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Tried playing LA Noire and immediately got a headache.



same here..its not good for my eyes


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> same here..its not good for my eyes



I too have headache while playing L.A Noire. I thought it is because of my motion sickness problem. Currently I'm completely sealed off from playing FPS games which causes motion sickness


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2015)

Well at least i wont have any issues.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

Fear not my brethren for I came bearing gift.  

*No, Of Course 'Fallout 4' Won't Be Locked At 1080p/30fps On PC - Forbes*


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

lel, very few games  like dark souls 1 and NFS Rivals was locked at 30 fps on PC.. resolution lock is impossible on PC


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Fear not my brethren for I came bearing gift.
> 
> *No, Of Course 'Fallout 4' Won't Be Locked At 1080p/30fps On PC - Forbes*



That's a relief.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone noticed the price of fallout 4 increased from ₹2499 to ₹2999 

*i.imgur.com/CITsIUT.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2015)

S a l e s


----------



## Desmond (Jun 25, 2015)

But is it really available in India? Fallout 3 and NV were not.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2015)

i saw it on my steam client the other day i was updating insurgency.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But is it really available in India? Fallout 3 and NV were not.



Yes Its available for Indian Region as well. On Steam and on other sites as well. Seems like Bethesda finally realized that Indian Govt. have better things to do than banning a game. But it might happen that they ban it if some madman files a report against it like they always do. Amateurs seeking attention.


----------



## Alok (Jun 25, 2015)

gameranand said:


> But it might happen that they ban it if some madman files a report against it like they always do. Amateurs seeking attention.



I hope not before I buy and download


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2015)

Alok said:


> I hope not before I buy and download



TBH I don't think that it will steer up the wheels. Now if you complain then you should have a copy of Fallout 4 because if you are complaining without it then it is a crime. I don't think anyone will buy except desperate gamers. And gamers won't complain I guess.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 18, 2015)

......


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

Fallout 4 -- E3 Showcase World Premiere


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank god, you can finally run.

And power armour justifies its name better now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2015)

*Fallout 4 release date, price, platforms and editions*

Release Date: November 10,2015

Fallout 4 Pip Boy collectors Edition -$155.09
Fallout 4 PC Physical Copy -$75.65
Fallout 4 PC Digital Download -$77.53
Fallout 4 Xbox One -$66.46
Fallout 4 PS4 -$66.46


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2015)

> Fallout 4 PC Digital Download -$77.53



GG Bethesda. GG.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2015)

No one hyped for Fallout Shelter??
Android version will be released on Aug 13


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Fallout 4 Price:*

Rs.3836.66 9Greenmangaming.com)

Link:Fallout 4 | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 26, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Fallout 4 Price:*
> 
> Rs.3836.66 9Greenmangaming.com)
> 
> Link:Fallout 4 | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming


Am still gonna wait for goty. Not buying now. Just like AK.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 26, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Fallout 4 Price:*
> 
> Rs.3836.66 9Greenmangaming.com)
> 
> Link:Fallout 4 | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming



Fallout 4 Price on GTS,Amazon and Flipkart: ₹2999 (previously ₹2499)


----------



## buzukh (Aug 1, 2015)

fallout


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2015)

Well its obvious and good actually. Most of their games are riddled with too many bugs. If they manage to minimize that then it would be better for everyone. Also modders need some time to analyze the game and see for what mods are actually required rather than useless day 1 mods.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2015)

They also need to know to what extent they can mod a certain game. Sometimes, it might take them longer than expected. For example in Skyrim, Bethesda made it hard for modders to add custom animations. However, the guy named FNIS found out a way to reverse engineer the Skyrim animations and now everyone can make their own custom animations.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2015)

Exactly and thats why its better that Bethesda is not releasing Modkit on day 1. Lets give them some time, they already said that they'll release it, why rush it too much.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

*Fallout 4 Will Offer Over 400 Hours of Gameplay
*

Fallout 4 - FULL E3 2015 GAMEPLAY PRESENTATION


Events outlined in the Fallout Bible and otherwise major but  non-canon events are in italics, so you can discount them if you wish.


Everything up to the end of World War II: Business as usual. 
1950s and 1960s: Rock and roll never happened. America never got past tailfins on cars. 
1961: The first man in space is American Captain Carl Bell. 
1969: The United States of America is partitioned into thirteen commonwealths  across the 50 states. It’s a mid-level distinction between state and  nation, though the United States remains a single country for the  purpose of becoming a world superpower. Also, Captain Richard Wade, Mark  Garris, and Michael Hagen become the first men to set foot on the moon. 
2037: General Atomics International releases the Mister Handy series of home robots. Tee hee. 
2050: The mission of the Sierra Army Depot becomes research and testing for biological weapons. 
_2051: The United States invades Mexico for its oil._ 
_2052: The Resource Wars begin between the European Commonwealth and the Middle East. The UN is disbanded._ 
_2053: A nuclear weapon destroys Tel Aviv_ 
_2054: The United States government commissions Project Safehouse, which would become the Vault Project._ 
2066: China invades Alaska. The Anchorage Front Line pushes back. Canada allows troop movements through its territories to Alaska. 
2072: The United States annexes Canada. 
2073: The Pan-Immunity Virion research project begins in the United States. 
2075: The Pan-Immunity Virion is renamed the Forced Evolution Virus (FEV). Animal testing begins. 
2077: *The Great War.*
The U.S. government group known as the Enclave retreats to the Poseidon Oil platform to protect itself from nuclear war. 
Captain Roger Maxson and his men discover human testing of the Forced Evolutionary Virus at the Mariposa Military Base. 
Maxson and his men declare themselves deserters, execute the  scientists and bring the soldiers’ families in to Mariposa to protect  themselves from nuclear war. 
The Great War occurs. It lasts two hours. Everything is laid to waste. 
Maxson leads his people from the Mariposa Military Base to the Lost Hills Bunker, the survivors form the Brotherhood of Steel. 
 
2080: Mutations start to appear among the survivors in the  wasteland. Ghouls (people mutated by the radiation) and Super Mutants  (people heavily mutated by FEV) start to appear. 
2102: Richard Grey finds the Mariposa Military Base. He’s mutated by FEV and becomes the Master. He begins experiments on FEV and mutants. 
2161-2162: *Fallout (West Coast).*
The Vault Dweller (Fallout main character) is sent out of Vault 13 to find a Water Chip to save his people. 
The Master works on his plan to infect the Wasteland with FEV to create a population of mutants suited to it. 
The Master’s army begins raiding and kidnapping people in settlements for FEV experimentation. 
The Vault Dweller defeats the Master. 
The Vault Dweller is exiled from Vault 13 for being too badass. 
 
2165: The Vault Dweller and other Vault 13 residents who joined him found the village of Arroyo. 
2186: The community of Shady Sands renames itself the New California Republic, which grows to encompass most of the West Coast. 
_2197: *Fallout Tactics (Midwest, declared non-canon by Bethesda).*_ 
_2208: *Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel (Texas, declared non-canon by Bethesda).*_ 
2241-2242: *Fallout 2 (West Coast)*
The Chosen One (_Fallout 2_ main character), the Vault  Dweller’s grandson, is sent out from Arroyo to find a Garden of Eden  Creation Kit (G.E.C.K.) to save the village. 
The Enclave arranges to have Vault 13 open and kidnaps all of its residents. 
The Enclave develops a modified FEV to kill all “impure” people in the Wasteland, which is all of them. 
The Chosen One defeats the Enclave. 
 
2255: The Brotherhood of Steel sends an expeditionary force east. It breaks off amiably from the main group and becomes the Brotherhood of Steel for the Capital Wasteland, setting up its base in the Pentagon. 
2258: The Lone Wanderer (_Fallout 3_ main character) is born. The Lone Wanderer’s father leaves water reclamation project Project Purity and goes to Vault 101. 
2274 (Approximate): The NCR goes to war with the Brotherhood of Steel. 
2277: *Fallout 3 (East Coast, Capital Wasteland)*
The Lone Wanderer’s father leaves Vault 101. The Lone Wanderer looks for him. 
The Lone Wanderer’s father is found working at water reclamation  project Project Purity, sacrifices himself to prevent the Enclave from  using it. 
The Lone Wanderer defeats the Enclave’s plan to activate Project Purity and infect it with modified FEV. 
Project Purity is activated, clean water begins to return to the Capital Wasteland. 
 
2277: *Fallout 4 (New England, The Commonwealth)* 
2281: *Fallout: New Vegas (Southwest, Mojave Wasteland)*
The Courier (_Fallout: New Vegas_ main character) is sent to deliver the Platinum Chip to New Vegas. 
The Courier is ambushed and shot in the head, but gets better. 
Multiple _Fallout: New Vegas_ story paths and endings  resulting in the Mojave Wasteland, New Vegas, and the Hoover Dam coming  under control of the NCR, Caesar’s Legion, Mr. House, and other  factions. Canon ending isn’t clear.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 5, 2015)

I wonder what DLCs they would think up for FO4.

Fallout 3 and NV had pretty awesome DLCs.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 7, 2015)

Source: Fallout 4 doesn’t end after completing main story and there isn’t a level cap

Twitter : BethesdaGameStudios


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 12, 2015)

***NSFW***​
7 minutes leaked gameplay of fallout 4 you'll need to go to pornhub to watch it:

Link: 



Spoiler



Pornhub Fallout 4



Source: You can watch 7 minutes of Fallout 4 gameplay, but you’ll have to do it via PornHub


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2015)

alienempire said:


> ***NSFW***​
> 
> 7 minutes leaked gameplay of fallout 4 you need to go pornhub to watch it:
> 
> ...



Link Not opening buddy. Its showing as "404 Not Found" "The requested URL was not found on this server."  Please correct it...


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Link Not opening buddy. Its showing as "404 Not Found" "The requested URL was not found on this server."  Please correct it...



It's working from my end anyway I edited the post to add source you can go to VG247 and try the link from there


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2015)

alienempire said:


> ***NSFW***​
> 7 minutes leaked gameplay of fallout 4 you'll need to go to pornhub to watch it:
> 
> Link:
> ...



I wonder why the leaker uploaded to Pornhub. He could have used something more accessible like Vid.me or Dailymotion.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I wonder why the leaker uploaded to Pornhub. He could have used something more accessible like Vid.me or Dailymotion.


Uploaded to pornhub- ROFL.

I think he is unaware of the recent Indian Telecom rulings/laws


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, these sites have been unbanned, so you can watch it over there now. However, it is likely no one would want to watch Fallout 4 gameplay on such a site.



Spoiler



Unless its a marketing ploy by Pornhub to get more visitors.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, these sites have been unbanned, so you can watch it over there now. However, it is likely no one would want to watch Fallout 4 gameplay on such a site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or perhaps the video contains content apt for pornhub maybe?



Note: you seem to have checked if the sites were unbanned or not


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Note: you seem to have checked if the sites were unbanned or not



I don't have to justify what I do to anyone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2015)

the website name doesn't justify the context for a game to be uploaded


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't have to justify what I do to anyone.


Chill dude. No one is asking you to justify   

BTW my ISP hasn't unbanned them. So can anyone please reupload that video


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2015)

I think you guys missed 1 thing. A week back some guy commented on a pron video about Fallout 4. And people actually started the discussion about the game in comments section. And the pic was shared in Reddit. So it got attention. 

May be thats why the leaked video also posted there.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2015)

Nobody playing Fallout Shelter?
It released for Android yesterday.
As for me, I already created 2 vaults with 18 dwellers in each, with over 90% happiness in both of them.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 14, 2015)

Fallout 4 crafting will be entirely optional


----------



## geeksmedia (Aug 25, 2015)

Not amazed nothing as beteer as per gamers thought could be much better


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 9, 2015)

*Fallout 4 season pass detailed*

*36646d87786feafc0611-0338bbbce19fc98919c6293def4c5554.r0.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/B_nLBfgzPzpl.878x0.Z-Z96KYq.jpg​
Fallout 4 isn't out yet, not until November, but that hasn't stopped Bethesda from talking about its future.
As is the fashion nowadays, Fallout 4 will come with an optional Season Pass that for a one-off fee will get you automatic access to any DLC released for the game. For our North American friends, that'll cost $30. At the current exchange rate that's £20, which seems fair if we get a similar range of DLC for Fallout 4 as we did for Fallout 3.
That said, all we have is Bethesda's word that they "know that it will be worth at least $40" and a reminder that they could even do more than that. Of course, they've left out the part where they could also do less. They also have no information on what the DLC will entail, which I guess makes sense given that they're trying to avoid "spoiling" even the base game.
Stepping away from ways in which Bethesda wants more of your money, there'll also be regular free updates to the game, as with Skyrim. While bug fixes are essential in a Bethesda game, we can also apparently expect new features, maybe even ones based on feedback from players: "We'll work with all of you to figure out what new things you'd love to see added to Fallout 4," they say.

Also free is the Creation Kit, which will be released early next year. Once again, it's the same tool the team uses in the studio, and will let PC players create mods that can then be shared with others—even those playing on consoles.

Source: PC Gamer

F**K you Bethesda for no regional pricing ₹2999 for base game and another $30 for season pass


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 10, 2015)

​


----------



## warfreak (Sep 11, 2015)

Is it possible to acquire the pipboy edition anywhere in India?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 11, 2015)

warfreak said:


> Is it possible to acquire the pipboy edition anywhere in India?


It's not available anywhere in the world anymore. Forget India. You are too late.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 11, 2015)

warfreak said:


> Is it possible to acquire the pipboy edition anywhere in India?



You could try to build one on your own, if you can.

Use Raspberry Pi and LCD display.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 26, 2015)

*PERKS IN FALLOUT 4​*


Spoiler



*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2015/09/vaulttec.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vsFpH4jm-QI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]vsFpH4jm-QI[/YOUTUBE]



Can't see your post. Fixed link.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2015)

[h=1]Xbox One Fallout 4 Bundle[/h]
Release date: 11/10/2015 
  $399.00

Link:Buy Xbox One Fallout 4 Bundle - Microsoft Store


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## warfreak (Oct 8, 2015)

System Requirements released.


Fallout 4 System Requirements Announced - Daily Come

*Minimum*

Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
Intel Core i5-2300 2.8 GHz/AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0 GHz or equivalent
8 GB RAM
30 GB free HDD space
NVIDIA GTX 550 Ti 2GB/AMD Radeon HD 7870 2GB or equivalent

*Recommended*

Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
Intel Core i7 4790 3.6 GHz/AMD FX-9590 4.7 GHz or equivalent
8 GB RAM
30 GB free HDD space
NVIDIA GTX 780 3GB/AMD Radeon R9 290X 4GB or equivalent


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2015)

Time has come to upgrade from 4/6 GB to 8GB


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2015)

I might have to upgrade the processor.


----------



## warfreak (Oct 9, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I might have to upgrade the processor.



Those are the recommended specs. Judging by the looks, you maybe easily be able to play at close to max settings without a problem.

A 3rd/4th generation i5 is more than sufficient to handle most cpu intensive games.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 10, 2015)

Time to buy a graphic card.


----------



## Alok (Oct 11, 2015)

Why 8 GB RAM is minimum


----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2015)

I think 8 GB RAM minimum will become a standard for this generation. It would be wise to start upgrading.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 12, 2015)

16gb


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 14, 2015)

Fallout 4 PC Price again increased on Amazon India (₹3499) 

*i.imgur.com/SLzeYgF.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 14, 2015)

Fallout 4 Cheapest Price:Fallout 4 PC CD Key, Steam Key - cdkeys.com


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Fallout 4 Cheapest Price:Fallout 4 PC CD Key, Steam Key - cdkeys.com



Is it legit/trustworthy?


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 15, 2015)

​


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 22, 2015)

Fallout 4 Discs for PC Intentionally Missing Content to Thwart Piracy

Need to pay ₹2999 for physical version and still no full content


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Fallout 4 Discs for PC Intentionally Missing Content to Thwart Piracy
> 
> Need to pay ₹2999 for physical version and still no full content



That is no surprise. When I purchased MGS5, the DVD only had 8 MB worth of data (steam installer), the whole game was literally downloaded. The cost you pay is really for the key.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 23, 2015)

​
- - - Updated - - -

Game gone gold

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CSAq65CVEAIBZ_T.jpg​


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey Fallout 4's composer is Inon Zur, one of my  favourites ! 
Love his work from Dragon age origins and Inquisition


----------



## Alok (Oct 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey Fallout 4's composer is Inon Zur, one of my  favourites !
> Love his work from Dragon age origins and Inquisition



And Prince of Persia (2008)


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]opUu79oifRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 27, 2015)

Hairworks confirmed for Fallout 4 

*i.imgur.com/C6qcYjm.png

- - - Updated - - -

No Steam Workshop Support (Just Bethesda.net)

- - - Updated - - -

Preload confirmed on PC and consoles


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2015)

What was the release date again?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2015)

Piyush said:


> What was the release date again?



Let me google that for you


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Let me google that for you



hehe, should have just posted the date Sherlock


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2015)

Its about sending a message (joker voice)


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 27, 2015)

Fallout 4 Achievements



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/p03YAFX.png
*i.imgur.com/2QJKcbE.png
*i.imgur.com/t0GMnV0.png​


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2015)

Fallout 4 News: Power Armor & Travelling, Stealth, Boston Map (with Fallout 4 Gameplay)


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 29, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/nlP1mmI.png​


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 2, 2015)

Any body ordered ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 2, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> Any body ordered ?


Too costly as of now


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 3, 2015)

sadness Rs. 2999


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 3, 2015)

Am gonna get an ssd this month. So no fallout for now.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2015)

just wondering how long would be the gameplay ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 3, 2015)

topgear said:


> just wondering how long would be the gameplay ?


Should be more than 100. But main part how will the quests be. If its the same go here fetch this, then well :/

Main story won't be very long though like previous ones.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 3, 2015)

with the new build system wait till the mods arrive. Then it will be more epic. They said there won't be any level caps so I guess we will have many side quests 

I like the build your base and defend concept


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fallout 4 leaked videos and negative thoughts already pouring in...

Forbes Welcome

Apparently animations are very bad compared to nex gen!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Fallout 4 leaked videos and negative thoughts already pouring in...
> 
> Forbes Welcome
> 
> Apparently animations are very bad compared to nex gen!



For a game like Fallout (or any other Creation Kit game) modders would fix animation or texture issues. If everything else is good then the game is still worth it.


----------



## Alok (Nov 3, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Fallout 4 leaked videos and negative thoughts already pouring in...
> 
> Forbes Welcome
> 
> Apparently animations are very bad compared to nex gen!



I expect poor graphics, poor animation and bugs bugs everywhere from every Bethesda game still I love and play all


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2015)

Creation engine is an upgrade from Gamebryo engine (oblivion) which was an upgrade from Netimmerse Engine (Morrowind)
They were never meant to be high end or have super good physics systems/animation.. Heck, Morrowind had non existent physics, lel for a 2001 game that was pretty bad but the game still was decent,considering how deep the story was


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 3, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> For a game like Fallout (or any other Creation Kit game) modders would fix animation or texture issues. If everything else is good then the game is still worth it.


So you are saying its okay to give Bethesda a lot of money for a product that would require modders work to fix animations?

And why should you?

Cmon aren't you aware of the arkham knight fiasco?

Agreed their games have very high replayability due to mod support, but that doesn't justify a AAA title in 2015 with blocky animations or bad voice acting all the while when they charge you a premium for it. Mind you MGSV and TW3 both sold a lot cheaper on retail here and both are masterpieces.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2015)

Hell no. Who the hell pre-orders anything.

- - - Updated - - -

Better to wait for GOTY edition. Lot of time to consider it till then.


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2015)

Download Now 

Fallout Pip Boy- Android  Google Play Store


I just tried ,and found inbuilt MODS menu in pip boy


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2015)

topgear said:


> just wondering how long would be the gameplay ?





aniketdawn.89 said:


> Main story won't be very long though like previous ones.



Apparently someone completed the game and posted the end game spoilers online. So shouldn't be too long.



avinandan012 said:


> I like the build your base and defend concept



Fallout Shelter FPS FTW


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2015)

Short main campaign is not a problem considering they will release good DLCs in the future.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 9, 2015)

PC Game Live Stream

- - - Updated - - -

Forbes: The First 'Fallout 4' PC Graphics Mod Is Already Available

Nexusmod: Enhanced Wasteland Preset

- - - Updated - - -

PC Gamer: Fallout 4 Review (88/100)


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2015)

alienempire said:


> PC Gamer: Fallout 4 Review (88/100)



Can you confirm if its spoiler free? Read a bit and found something in 3-4th para that may spoil the story.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2015)

sam said:


> Can you confirm if its spoiler free? Read a bit and found something in 3-4th para that may spoil the story.


Yeah already read it, it is SPOILER free

Damn you [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] am trying to resist preordering this! :/


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 9, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/4LTYquD.png


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *i.imgur.com/4LTYquD.png


Thank you. Preordered.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 10, 2015)

The game performs incredibly on PC. However got mixed impression about the starting. 
I thought we could play as both Male and Female so mistakenly started off as wifey. It starts off abruptly but doesn't really have any link to previous games, which is good. The graphics is okayish but the lip sync, holy ****ing **** it's bad as ****. I look at the subtitles to ignore it. Also it's better to use a controller and the conversation UI sucks, should've sticked to Column type.

Btw didn't Fallout 3 start off with a similar "plot"?


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 10, 2015)

fallout is one of those games which is bound to get a good rating irrespective of whatever glaring flaws it might have or how mediocre/disappointing the gameplay may actually be(quite like the Halo series of games in fact)-lets hope the game is really as good as most review sites would like us to believe.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 10, 2015)

Any idea how big the game files are ? Under 30 gigs ?


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 10, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Any idea how big the game files are ? Under 30 gigs ?


Around 23gb I think


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 10, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Around 23gb I think


Yes. Thanks.
Got it. 24 gigs.
Halfway there.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Yes. Thanks.
> Got it. 24 gigs.
> Halfway there.


And my wait for retail disc continues :/


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2015)

Here is my short spoiler free review on the basis of 30 mins into game apart from creating character.

*The Good*:

Environment looks lively
Radiation actually feels dangerous unlike previous games.
Not just Deathclaws are fatal this time
"The" open world
Active A-life

*The Bad*
Loading time...most prolly its my old PC
Lip sync with audio is bad 
ALT Tabbing out and coming back in makes resolution to 1280*720


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 10, 2015)

performance on your GPU/CPU/RAM  ?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2015)

My setup is pretty old, AMD athlon II X4 @ 3.2 ghz, 4GB DDR3 1600, R7 265 
Running at 1920*1080, low AA, 16 AF, rest med-high.  

Cant check frames coz for some reason my fraps aint working, same reason I couldnt post the screenies. But game looks fluid to me so far.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2015)

Piyush said:


> ALT Tabbing out and coming back in makes resolution to 1280*720



Is it a legit copy ?

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Cant check frames coz for some reason my fraps aint working, same reason I couldnt post the screenies. But game looks fluid to me so far.



Use MSI afterburner.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2015)

Nay, not yet.
Ok...


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 10, 2015)

PC Gamer: Fallout 4 cheats and console commands can turn you into a superhero


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2015)

Anywhere I can Download the steam preload file before I get my retail disc. Disc will be a dud anyway I guess as most games nowadays.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 10, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anywhere I can Download the steam preload file before I get my retail disc. Disc will be a dud anyway I guess as most games nowadays.



Just download the scene release (eg: CODEX) from the torrent


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fallout 4 season pass is actually cheaper on gmg or humble bundle than steam India. Wow!


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 10, 2015)

It's funny how the dota 2 player base reduced significantly after the release of fallout..


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2015)

^^Piyush was hogging up all the Dota bandwidth.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> ^^Piyush was hogging up all the Dota bandwidth.





- - - Updated - - -

Fallout 4 Build Planner

PC Gamer: Fallout 4 Guide


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 10, 2015)

I think I should be able to play this on my gt650m and i7 3610qm at medium settings.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2015)

good game, well played Jit


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 11, 2015)

Dunno if a bug or not, but fallout 4 is currently the most played game on steam.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2015)

Not a bug.

- - - Updated - - -

Kinda late to ask this but if possible, can you guys share your character pic which you created.
I tried creating Trevor from GTA5 but failed, will try again.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2015)

Low user score.

Read User Reviews and Submit your own for Fallout 4 on PC - Metacritic


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2015)

There are 3 types of Fallout reviewers out there:

1. *The ones who played all the previous installment*s- They are the most honest. In their reviews, you can see both + and - They wont criticize the full game on the basis of 2 bugs they encountered.

2- *The ones who played only F:NV*- They are the ones most disappointed. FNV and F3 were different in many aspects. Same goes for F:NV and F4. F4 will feel kinda empty if one is looking for the setting like F:NV. But Bethesda tried to fix that by adding depth into combat. In turn, they kinda low prioritized RPG elements, which is a major turn off for many players.

3- *The ones who didnt play a single fallout game but boarded the hype train because internet*- They are mainly judging the game on graphics and bugs. A veteran fallout player knows it best that not only fallout but Bethesda RPG open world games were ridden with bugs on day 1. And graphics were kinda lame as well. So they will either blame the game to full extent because they were expecting something like CoD black ops open world RPG (wth???) OR they will actually review the game honestly without having knowledge to previous games in the series.


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 11, 2015)

Found this on Reddit may help u guys



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 11, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> Found this on Reddit may help u guys



That seems helpful. Will try applying this fix. Aiming definitely feels like ****
I found the graphics to be good ( very good) , there are bugs I have encountered but I think not necessary to mention. Unfortunately I am not yet used to the aiming part.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> That seems helpful. Will try applying this fix. Aiming definitely feels like ****


Package still on the way  , can't play it before tomorrow it seems.

How's the game so far guys?

More like FO3 on NV?

NOTE: I like fo3 better.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> That seems helpful. Will try applying this fix. Aiming definitely feels like ****
> I found the graphics to be good ( very good) , there are bugs I have encountered but I think not necessary to mention. Unfortunately I am not yet used to the aiming part.



If you are having trouble with aiming, use VATS. Its fun too. Otherwise, craft some scope on your guns and you'll feel much better.
PS: Before heading into next story mission, explore the area around you. And run when there is a hard enemy around. Funny enough, I got cripple by a fking Boatfly and died


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 11, 2015)

Piyush said:


> If you are having trouble with aiming, use VATS. Its fun too. Otherwise, craft some scope on your guns and you'll feel much better.
> PS: Before heading into next story mission, explore the area around you. And run when there is a hard enemy around. Funny enough, I got crippled by a fking Boatfly and died


lel. I was killed in starting when I was trying to shoo.. away my pet dog from the enemey. Tried shooting the **** out of them , but couldn't land a single bullet properly. 

The game is giving 48-55fps on avg at 1080p ultra which I think should be fair enough to no disappoint.
I am looking forward to run this on my laptop too.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 11, 2015)

Piyush said:


> There are 3 types of Fallout reviewers out there:
> 
> 
> 
> 3- *The ones who didnt play a single fallout game but boarded the hype train because internet*- They are mainly judging the game on graphics and bugs. A veteran fallout player knows it best that not only fallout but Bethesda RPG open world games were ridden with bugs on day 1. And graphics were kinda lame as well. So they will either blame the game to full extent because they were expecting something like CoD black ops open world RPG (wth???) OR they will actually review the game honestly without having knowledge to previous games in the series.



Now, I understand what you are trying to say but you can't possibly say that one shouldn't criticise the game of poor graphics and bugs just because everyone was expecting it. Honestly if it was any other developer people would have been bashing the game based on these factors. Just because they are Bethesda doesn't mean they can get away with anything they want.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Now, I understand what you are trying to say but you can't possibly say that one shouldn't criticise the game of poor graphics and bugs just because everyone was expecting it. Honestly if it was any other developer people would have been bashing the game based on these factors. Just because they are Bethesda doesn't mean they can get away with anything they want.



As a long time Bethesda games player, I know it very well that their games dont have top notch graphics and they have many bugs in vanilla game. Not that Im saying its totally fine. But I/we tend to not bash them too much, because the game with such big open world with such low loading times, isnt easy to implement. So its kinda balanced out there.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 11, 2015)

Does Fallout 4's Codsworth know your name? Check this list

- - - Updated - - -

VG247: Fallout 4: where to find the most lethal weapons


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2015)

Apparently my name is not on the list.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Apparently my name is not on the list.


You any many others. Most others actually


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 13, 2015)

*Nexus Mod:* Fallout 4 Configuration Tool - Easily Change FOV,Mouse Acceleration,ADS Sensitivity and more..


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2015)

Started playing Fallout 4 yesterday. Here are some of my first impressions:

- Prologue seems too rushed. However since it does not serve much purpose other than to set up the player's background so its alright.
- The character now moves faster, the default speed appears to be slightly faster than Skyrim's movement animation. There is no walk modifier though, the character only jogs or sprints.
- The gameplay seems more responsive as opposed to Fallout 3/NV.
- Pip-boy and game UI feels somewhat counter intuitive to those used to Fallout 3/NV UI. For example, in the local map, you cannot distinguish item icons like doors from the background (would probably get fixed).
- Power armor now consumes power in the form of Fusion Cores. The faster you sprint, the faster you lose power. Power armor can also get damaged, causing plating on it to get destroyed. You will then have to craft platings and repair the armor.
- Clothing is more modular. You can wear your vault suit and attach armor pieces to your arms, legs, chest and head.
- There is a settlement management meta-game where you have to build and develop your former neighbourhood by crafting shelter, beds, food, water, power, security, etc for the settlers.
- Crafting system is very elaborate, however collecting materials required for crafting is a pain in the ass.
- Not surprisingly bugs exist, a few I've encountered are NPCs sleeping on invisible beds and levitating brahmins.
- The dog is annoying, it comes in your way when you are trying to walk, controlling it is difficult and it lacks personality. Its presence does not make much difference. However, it could find stuff and enemies if you ask it to and it cannot be killed so I use the dog to tank some damage while I finish off the enemies.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> However, it could find stuff and enemies if you ask it to and it cannot be killed so I use the dog to tank some damage while I finish off the enemies.



You mean person. You just wait am calling the Animal Welfare society on you!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2015)

When 10 feral ghouls are running towards you, the dog will rush them regardless and become their first target. I cannot do anything.

Honestly, Metal Gear Solid 5's D-Dog is also annoying sometimes but at least he marks enemies that are near and commanding the dog is easier. 

This dog is really useless. Other than taking down one enemy at a time and diverting attention from yourself. Sometimes, when you are trying to sneak, the dog will still run around like crazy and aggro the enemies, giving away your position. Hell, they should have a chat-wheel similar to FalloutNV in order to command the dog or other followers without having to chat with them first.

Edit: Also the way you obtain the dog also seems underwhelming. You just meet the dog, talk to it and it starts following you. Compare this to Fallout 3, where you actually rescue the dog from a bunch of bandits and then he becomes your follower. That way you relate better with the dog. Here, its like I don't even care.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> When 10 feral ghouls are running towards you, the dog will rush them regardless and become their first target. I cannot do anything.
> 
> Honestly, Metal Gear Solid 5's D-Dog is also annoying sometimes but at least he marks enemies that are near and commanding the dog is easier.
> 
> This dog is really useless. Other than taking down one enemy at a time and diverting attention from yourself. Sometimes, when you are trying to sneak, the dog will still run around like crazy and aggro the enemies, giving away your position. Hell, they should have a chat-wheel similar to FalloutNV in order to command the dog or other followers without having to chat with them first.


All in time.. All in time..


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 13, 2015)

Encountered some bugs after playing fallout 4:

TAB key not working properly after sometime in game
Subtitles missing or not displaying properly 
Random crashes on kepler cards


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Encountered some bugs after playing fallout 4:
> 
> TAB key not working properly after sometime in game
> Subtitles missing or not displaying properly
> Random crashes on kepler cards



Oh yes. Also:

I encountered a bug that sometimes after a dialogue the character cannot move (Edit: Happened for the first time after the chat with the Vault-tec salesman in the prologue), in other words, the game does not respond to the keyboard at all. Had to restart the game to get it to work. I have experienced this problem with Skyrim too sometimes. 

A few times my weapon or the Pip-boy would become invisible.

Haven't encountered any crashes though yet.

Also, Tab seems to be working fine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2015)

The only bug I encountered in Fallout 4 is Subtitles missing or not displaying properly in some missions...

I am using some cheats only by using the tilde key " ` "... Some of which are as follows...

tgm -god mode
tmm 1 -all map markers visible(enables fast travel)
player.additem 0000000f [number] -bottlecaps
player.additem 0000000a [number] -bobbypins
player.modav [skill] [number] -boost a skill
player.setlevel [insert number] -boost your level
player.setav carryweight [number] -unlimited weight


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

Package arrived finally




Installing now, will be done within the hour


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2015)

OMG. GG. How much?

BTW, what is available in Season pass?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, what all came with package? Is that a proper jumpsuit?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> OMG. GG. How much?
> 
> BTW, what is available in Season pass?


2999 of course + a nice tshirt- fits me great 

The season pass is supposed to have all future dlc releases from Bethesda for FO4.

As for the season pass pamphlet you see, even I thought that it was a key- secret bonus for preordering. But you know this is Bethesda so it is just an advertisement.

Update:

Shitty part is that the retail came with just 1 disc and that too has no data on it


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 13, 2015)

VG247: The Fallout 4 guide to Perks, weapons, companions, crafting and more

- - - Updated - - -

​


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 2999 of course + a nice tshirt- fits me great
> 
> The season pass is supposed to have all future dlc releases from Bethesda for FO4.
> 
> ...


No ****.

Same happened when I purchased MGS5. Only steam installer on disc. Total disc size: 8 MB.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No ****.
> 
> Same happened when I purchased MGS5. Only steam installer on disc. Total disc size: 8 MB.


Good thing I got good internet. Downloaded 24 gigs in 80mins


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 14, 2015)

They did announce that retail will come with only one disc prior to release and reason was to counter piracy


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 14, 2015)

FALLOUT 4 – NUDE MODS FINALLY ARE A THING


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 14, 2015)

Giggity giggity


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2015)

alienempire said:


> FALLOUT 4 – NUDE MODS FINALLY ARE A THING


Well, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 14, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, it was only a matter of time.


Now someone needs to make a mod to fix the horrendous settlement related controls.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Now someone needs to make a mod to fix the horrendous settlement related controls.



Unlimited Settlement Objects
Batch File all the junk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2015)

Sanctuary management could have been good if the controls weren't crap.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 14, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Unlimited Settlement Objects
> Batch File all the junk


This is cheating. Don't want to make the game too easy and consequently boring.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 14, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sanctuary management could have been good if the controls weren't crap.


Controls for pc are the only crap set. Controller controls for building are fine. Try it. Though combat controls are better on mouse+kb


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 15, 2015)

whats the modding scene on this game till now?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Controls for pc are the only crap set. Controller controls for building are fine. Try it. Though combat controls are better on mouse+kb



I don't use the controller for FPS. Pretty hard to aim.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> whats the modding scene on this game till now?



Mods are coming in slowly. Though I haven't tried any out yet.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't use the controller for FPS. Pretty hard to aim.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah me too. But this game was made with consoles in mind. That's y some controls plainly favour controller.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 15, 2015)

I read on the Nexus site that official mod support isn't coming until sometime next year. That is why we don't see the Data Files option in the launcher like other Bethsoft games.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 15, 2015)

stuff like this is why rockstar is an awesome studio. 

a perfectly polished and tailor made pc release, even if it was delayed.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 15, 2015)

The game is meant to be played with a controller. 

You don't really need the accuracy of a K&M since the aiming is crap in the game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> The game is meant to be played with a controller.
> 
> You don't really need the accuracy of a K&M since the aiming is crap in the game.


Not really once you put in the tweaks.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 16, 2015)

Epic glitch
[YouTube]yFBvunP4bps[/YouTube]


----------



## Desmond (Nov 16, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Epic glitch
> [YouTube]yFBvunP4bps[/YouTube]



ROFLMAO. Now this is beyond unacceptable.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Epic glitch
> [YouTube]yFBvunP4bps[/YouTube]



Gamer: Fallout 4 got crap facial animation.
Deathclaw: Let me fix that for you.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2015)

Another hilarious bug.

Fallout 4 Guide: How to obtain the Cryolator early without needing the lockpick skill

Apparently dogmeat is a master locksmith himself 

And he is also a master trainer, helped me level up all my specials to 10 in 15 minutes too


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 17, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* Fallout 4's first game-breaking bug has been found


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 17, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *PC Gamer:* Fallout 4's first game-breaking bug has been found



For me the game breaking bug did not do any damage and I passed the mission with flying colors.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 17, 2015)

​


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Another hilarious bug.
> 
> Fallout 4 Guide: How to obtain the Cryolator early without needing the lockpick skill
> 
> ...



Since Fallout 3...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

Leveling is pretty quick it seems. Am already level 20 and I haven't even done a single main quest. Just the starting area quests. Explored only 25% of the map. Things is am clearing out every single building clean. And getting a lot of xp due to intelligence.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2015)

Idiot Savant is a great perk for leveling if the character is melee unarmed based. Because it works often if Int is low.
Not good for gun users or weapon modders who need Scrapper perk.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Idiot Savant is a great perk for leveling if the character is melee unarmed based. Because it works often if Int is low.
> Not good for gun users or weapon modders who need Scrapper perk.


At int 10, you anyway get enough xp to level up per quest.

The one you mention is also great, but i like modding my weapons heavily.

Charisma is also a great source of xp as you can haggle better in conversations and also manipulate people.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sanctuary management could have been good if the controls weren't crap.


Am getting the hang of building settlements now and it is kind of fun.

Set up supply lines and you can share all junk everywhere, have 5 thriving settlements running right now


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> At int 10, you anyway get enough xp to level up per quest.
> 
> The one you mention is also great, but i like modding my weapons heavily.
> 
> Charisma is also a great source of xp as you can haggle better in conversations and also manipulate people.



Yea, if weapons modding/ item scrapping is your gameplay element, then its highly unlikely you want Luck stat, unless you are going fully automatic gun VATS build with crits. 

Idiot Savant is good esp for melee/ unarmed builds who dont need Int stat at all, so that they can put 4-5 points in Luck. This perk also gives bonus XP (3x at 1st lvl, 5x at 2nd lvl..) for each and every action, which grants us XP, like passing speech checks/ killing/ quest reward/ even modding.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 18, 2015)

*PC Gamer: *The best Fallout 4 mods


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Am getting the hang of building settlements now and it is kind of fun.
> 
> Set up supply lines and you can share all junk everywhere, have 5 thriving settlements running right now


I am trying to figure out how to build a settlement at that drive-in theater site. There is a big hole of irradiated water in the center with rads going up to 3 Rad/s of you go any where near it. Plus almost everything is concrete, hardly any soil to plant seeds or construct water pump.

I wish they had some functionality to dig the ground as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2015)

I am so jelly off you guys, my exams going on.. unable to play this game


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am trying to figure out how to build a settlement at that drive-in theater site. There is a big hole of irradiated water in the center with rads going up to 3 Rad/s of you go any where near it. Plus almost everything is concrete, hardly any soil to plant seeds or construct water pump.
> 
> I wish they had some functionality to dig the ground as well.



In that area, go to workshop mode (hold V) and scrap all those barrels AND cars around it.

Thank me later.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 18, 2015)

Did anyone's settlement ever get attacked?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Did anyone's settlement ever get attacked?


Yup. In time. It is similar to fallout shelter.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> In that area, go to workshop mode (hold V) and scrap all those barrels AND cars around it.
> 
> Thank me later.


Done that already. But where to plant seeds?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 18, 2015)

Mod released for Fallout 4 that replaces dialogue choices (Yes/No/Sarcastic/More info) with the full text of what you will say, in addition to replacing the conversation UI with a numbered list, similar to FO3/NV.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 18, 2015)

*VG247:* Fallout 4: how to earn more XP and level up fast


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Done that already. But where to plant seeds?



Dunno about farming spots. Most people use it just to make link with other settlements.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 19, 2015)

anyone encountered any ufo yet?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 19, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> anyone encountered any ufo yet?


I heard one crash. But dunno where. Just heard the sound


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 19, 2015)

Right now I can't stop laughing:

*gfycat.com/UniformRealImperialeagle



Can't call this a bug but maybe bad AI?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Right now I can't stop laughing:
> 
> *gfycat.com/UniformRealImperialeagle
> 
> ...



The dog should be renamed DogMad. That was terrible AI.


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2015)

dumbmeat


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 19, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* How to find a complete X-01 power armor set in Fallout 4


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *PC Gamer:* How to find a complete X-01 power armor set in Fallout 4



Not level 26 yet. 

- - - Updated - - -

Some guy created a map of Fallout 4 with the locations of everything: Fallout 4 Map | Interactive Map of Fallout 4 Locations


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2015)

I seriously would like some original content, like small story about some encounter, screenshots, etc instead of sharing of links which Im sure everyone checks anyway via reddit.

Im not playing this one right now coz of sme work these days but if I was playing, I'd have spammed this thread with so many pics from my gameplay 

So far, only  [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION]is posting nice stuff.   [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] just shares the top post in r/fo4 or r/fallout daily.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2015)

LV10. Already found 3 T-45 power armor (1 mission, 1 lying near a crashed vertibird, 1 locked inside a train) and 3 raider equipped with their own power armors (2 with a fatman. one was even a kind of boss).


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 21, 2015)

40 hours into the game now and am seeing some pretty funny glitches.

I basically run around exploring instead of doing quests so am pretty much nowhere in 40 hrs but the experience I have gained is priceless.

I for one know that Brahmins have now learned to climb buildings like spiderman  (did not take a screen coz had to disable overlay due to enbbooost)

Also found this funny collection: Fallout 4: 16 Insane GIFs You Need To See


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 21, 2015)

sam said:


> LV10. Already found 3 T-45 power armor (1 mission, 1 lying near a crashed vertibird, 1 locked inside a train) and 3 raider equipped with their own power armors (2 with a fatman. one was even a kind of boss).


Don't hunt for power armors at low level.

They have a fixed spawn based on your level.

You will get higher variants if you go to those areas at high level.

T45s are crap. Deathclaws will 1 hit you if they grab you.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I basically run around exploring instead of doing quests



This is why I am finding power armors. Got the quest to visit Diamond City 2 days ago. If everything goes as plan, should reach the city by tomorrow.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 21, 2015)

Mods are slow in this one it seems


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 21, 2015)

Started Fallout 4 again...


Anybody have any saves as I don't want to play all over again...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 21, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Started Fallout 4 again...
> 
> 
> Anybody have any saves as I don't want to play all over again...


Y start again? Steam has cloud support for this game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Y start again? Steam has cloud support for this game.



My cloud storage for fallout 4 reached its max capacity  Completed only ACT 1 of the game

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



*Vault Tec Rep 200 years ago*
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/583575429729204773/60F222A11FA76010A9231BB6E86B4F05DE890995/

*Vault Tec Rep Present day *
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/579072558712961441/DA91E27BC421872B880644C35955C29D2DC8EFC3/


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2015)

spoilers 
godammit


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah that was a bad spoiler man, even I haven't met him yet :/


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 21, 2015)

^^ It has nothing do with the story


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> ^^ It has nothing do with the story


It's still a SPOILER.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Mods are slow in this one it seems



Creation Kit for Fallout 4 has not been released yet. Expected to be released next year.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 22, 2015)

"Your video settings have been set to Ultra quality"

Guys...what is this strange feeling?

Never experienced before


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 22, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> "Your video settings have been set to Ultra quality"
> 
> Guys...what is this strange feeling?
> 
> Never experienced before


Lol, it was set to low for me whereas I get 40fps on ultra.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 22, 2015)

I am starting to hate Dogmeat....

Do other companions 'interfere',especially when sneaking ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 22, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> I am starting to hate Dogmeat....
> 
> Do other companions 'interfere',especially when sneaking ??


Go solo, and take the solo perks, they are too good.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> I am starting to hate Dogmeat....
> 
> Do other companions 'interfere',especially when sneaking ??



Yes. I stopped using Dogmeat because of exactly that. Sometimes its good because when enemies are attacking Dogmeat, they usually ignore me but that is not possible in open areas. Been using Piper as companion now she is relatively better and does not trigger enemy aggro as much. Plus she has a gun and can assist in firefights.

Will have to try solo someday.

- - - Updated - - -

I hope the Better Companion mods from Skyrim get ported to Fallout 4.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 22, 2015)

Solo is the way to go for stealth builds.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Ghouls are awesome in this.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 22, 2015)

Use Piper,Cait,Curie,Nick Valentine and Maccready as Companions. They will give you an additional quest for you to play 

- - - Updated - - -

Found this article on today's newspaper 

*epaperbeta.timesofindia.com/NasData//PUBLICATIONS/THETIMESOFINDIA/KOCHI/2015/11/22/Article/011/22_11_2015_011_005.jpg​


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2015)

Played 1 hr on laptop, temps rose to 88c, stopped playing. I guess I'll be playing this sometime in 2016.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Need some armours.

Level 8 and still using the Vault 111 suit.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 22, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Need some armours.
> 
> Level 8 and still using the Vault 111 suit.


Vault 111 is moddable suit

As in you can apply other armour on top of it which you get from raiders


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Need some armours.
> 
> Level 8 and still using the Vault 111 suit.


Follow the Preston garvy quests. You will get the minutemen armour which is the best starting armour. till then stick to road leathers+leather armour pieces which you will get plenty from raiders.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 23, 2015)

Vault 111 suit itself can be upgraded on an armour crafting station

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone know where I can get a Railway Rifle??


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2015)

I think the Vault 111 suit is more than enough since other outfits don't give much bonuses. What you really need are the armour components to add to your limbs that give better bonuses.

BTW, saw the UFO today and found it crashed. Got the Alien blaster.

- - - Updated - - -

Just learned that the new version of Nexus Mod Manager now supports Fallout 4. Now the modding community got a headstart before Bethesda.

Also Fallout 4 Script Extender has also been released.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 23, 2015)

F4SE being released is great news.

By armours I meant different types as in combat,metal etc or is modding the way to go ?

Also which idiot decided to bind the alt key for melee and explosives ??


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> F4SE being released is great news.
> 
> By armours I meant different types as in combat,metal etc or is modding the way to go ?
> 
> Also which idiot decided to bind the alt key for melee and explosives ??



Press and release ALT in a millisecond to go for bashing. Pressing ALT key for even a second makes the player use Gnades. Still, you might blow up yourself if trying to bash even after just tapping the ALT for an instant. Sometimes it works, some time dont.

For armor, the thing you are looking for will be avb later on I think and you might even have to take armorer perk for upgrades. Early on, try to use 111 with leather addons. Those addons xan be upgraded for better stats on armorer workbench.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think the Vault 111 suit is more than enough since other outfits don't give much bonuses. What you really need are the armour components to add to your limbs that give better bonuses.
> 
> BTW, saw the UFO today and found it crashed. Got the Alien blaster.
> 
> ...


Just get the minutemen general outfit and then we will talk.

50 energy and 80 ballistic resistance 

Also I just saw the ufo crash from the sky, haven't been able to find it yet. But I got the x01 power armour


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Just get the minutemen general outfit and then we will talk.
> 
> 50 energy and 80 ballistic resistance
> 
> Also I just saw the ufo crash from the sky, haven't been able to find it yet. But I got the x01 power armour



The UFO crashed east of Oberland Station. You should be able to see it from far because the trees near it are on fire.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2015)

Is there a way to multiselect junk then scrap in Workshop mode? Instead of select, press Enter to scrap and do this for every junk.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 23, 2015)

*Reddit:* Terminal Hacking Guide


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 23, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think the Vault 111 suit is more than enough since other outfits don't give much bonuses. What you really need are the armour components to add to your limbs that give better bonuses.
> 
> BTW, saw the UFO today and found it crashed. Got the Alien blaster.
> 
> ...



Already using mods 

F4 Texture optimization project;
ENB Boost
Glorious female nudes
Lowered Weapons
Reshade + SweetFx


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Already using mods
> 
> F4 Texture optimization project;
> ENB Boost
> ...


Glorious female nudes  
You had to steal their undies too eh?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 23, 2015)

^ Couldn't help it. 
Although its quite useless without Type 3 clothing.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ Couldn't help it.
> Although its quite useless without Type 3 clothing.


Tried stealing undies from a female ghoul?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 23, 2015)

Finally got 100% happiness in a settlement


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2015)

sam said:


> Is there a way to multiselect junk then scrap in Workshop mode? Instead of select, press Enter to scrap and do this for every junk.


No other way so far, may be a mod will add that functionality.


JojoTheDragon said:


> Already using mods
> 
> F4 Texture optimization project;
> ENB Boost
> ...


Did you happen to use CBBE or similar mod in Skyrim as well? If so, which mod are you using female nudes in FO4? And is it good enough if we compare it with Skyrim CBBE mods?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ Couldn't help it.
> Although its quite useless without Type 3 clothing.



It's actually useless until someone makes better skeletons and meshes. After that people will start creating true body replacers.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Already using mods
> 
> F4 Texture optimization project;
> ENB Boost
> ...


----------



## snap (Nov 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> No other way so far, may be a mod will add that functionality.
> 
> Did you happen to use CBBE or similar mod in Skyrim as well? If so, which mod are you using female nudes in FO4? And is it good enough if we compare it with Skyrim CBBE mods?



Wutdafq u playing Fallout 4 D:


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2015)

snap said:


> Wutdafq u playing Fallout 4 D:



Na re, played only on release day. 
Busy these days, in free time I just watch some streams.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 23, 2015)

Finally crossed the Glowing Sea encountered 4 death claws,8 rad scorpions and dozen number of insects even in hidden mode. Thanks to the power armor and Bigboy to kill Deathclaws at a safe distance


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Finally crossed the Glowing Sea encountered 4 death claws,8 rad scorpions and dozen number of insects even in hidden mode. Thanks to the power armor and Bigboy to kill Deathclaws at a safe distance



Which difficulty? They say if you are on Very hard/ survival, then legendary enemy encounters are more often. Meaning good supply of legendary items as well.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> No other way so far, may be a mod will add that functionality.
> 
> Did you happen to use CBBE or similar mod in Skyrim as well? If so, which mod are you using female nudes in FO4? And is it good enough if we compare it with Skyrim CBBE mods?



CBBE and UNP will not work for Fallout 4. The body physics are completely different in Fallout 4 and using skyrim body replacers will be a complete mess. We can only hope that someone comes up with a new body replacer altogether. The developers of Nifskope are already working on reverse engineering the default Fallout 4 Nif files. I think its only a matter of time when people start coming up with new skeleton and meshes.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Which difficulty? They say if you are on Very hard/ survival, then legendary enemy encounters are more often. Meaning good supply of legendary items as well.



Normal Difficulty


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Normal Difficulty



You should at least turn it to Hard otherwise the legendary drop rate wlll be very low. And if you dont find legendaries items that cool, then any difficulty is fine.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> CBBE and UNP will not work for Fallout 4. The body physics are completely different in Fallout 4 and using skyrim body replacers will be a complete mess. We can only hope that someone comes up with a new body replacer altogether. The developers of Nifskope are already working on reverse engineering the default Fallout 4 Nif files. I think its only a matter of time when people start coming up with new skeleton and meshes.



Hmm, I hope the creator of CBBE takes the project this time as well. I liked CBBE more than UNP even though both had plethora or mods support.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> No other way so far, may be a mod will add that functionality.
> 
> Did you happen to use CBBE or similar mod in Skyrim as well? If so, which mod are you using female nudes in FO4? And is it good enough if we compare it with Skyrim CBBE mods?



CBBE was way better. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It's actually useless until someone makes better skeletons and meshes. After that people will start creating true body replacers.



It takes a while, i guess. After a year or so, we can start seeing well-made body textures and clothes. I can't wait to see how they mod the modular designs


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Hmm, I hope the creator of CBBE takes the project this time as well. I liked CBBE more than UNP even though both had plethora or mods support.



CBBE + HDT = *i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/085/444/1282786204310.jpg?1318992465

- - - Updated - - -

Plus with CBBE BodySlide you can create any type of body that you want.

- - - Updated - - -

Solution to the problem where the junk fences don't connect:


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Got the 



Spoiler



shishekebab


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Got the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It reappears in Fallout 4? Wow.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It reappears in Fallout 4? Wow.


Yeah, just do the settlement quests, you get it pretty early.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Solution to the problem where the junk fences don't connect:


It's actually just easier to do with tcl.

*youtu.be/CmjausOrCEw


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah. That's even better.

Bethsoft should have implemented something like this by default for the settlement management mode. It's easier to build stuff by flying around.

Hell, it works for Minecraft.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. That's even better.
> 
> Bethsoft should have implemented something like this by default for the settlement management mode. It's easier to build stuff by flying around.
> 
> Hell, it works for Minecraft.


The whole settlement building should have been in RTS view IMO.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah, just do the settlement quests, you get it pretty early.



It took me a long time to clear out that place..

And I got Strong


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2015)

Why you should take Idiot Savant perk
Even if you have 10 int, the lvl 1 IS perk will still fetch more exp.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is something to support it
A quest giving such exp (5x the base exp value)
*i.imgur.com/VKE7dsX.png


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2015)

> I’m loving Fallout 4. Wandering the wasteland, poking around in abandoned buildings, listening to chirpy ‘50s pop, fighting mutants. It’s a great game to lose yourself in on a cold winter’s evening. But as a role-playing experience I’m finding it disappointingly weak—to the point where I wouldn’t even call it an RPG. An open-world action game with role-playing elements would be a more accurate description.
> 
> The same could be applied to other Bethesda games, which are often described as being as broad as an ocean and as deep as a puddle. But Fallout 4 feels like their most restrictive game yet in terms of customisation, choice, and dialogue. The protagonist doesn’t feel like my character. The things I say don’t seem to matter. My high charisma is used to squeeze a few extra caps out of quest-givers and little else.
> 
> ...



Fallout 4: good game, bad RPG - PC Gamer


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2015)

Started playing .. Wont emerge from my man cave for a couple of days


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Reached the Jewel...


----------



## Desmond (Nov 26, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Reached the Jewel...



Diamond city? There is an achievement if you run all the four bases.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2015)

Beach are bad. Just fought a Mirelurk Queen. Too big for my taste. Fight abandoned.
Deathclaw can live in really tight space. Killed one (thanks to Preston) on the ground floor of a hollow building.
Found message in a bottle (mission) !?! Reminds me of Borderlands 2 DLC where you get mission same way.
Synth can appear in the most strange of places. Some even protected by super mutants.
Piper always gets high whenever she spots an enemy then goes down soon after. Will romance then dump her.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2015)

sam said:


> Beach are bad. Just fought a Mirelurk Queen. Too big for my taste. Fight abandoned.
> Deathclaw can live in really tight space. Killed one (thanks to Preston) on the ground floor of a hollow building.
> Found message in a bottle (mission) !?! Reminds me of Borderlands 2 DLC where you get mission same way.
> Synth can appear in the most strange of places. Some even protected by super mutants.
> Piper always gets high whenever she spots an enemy then goes down soon after. Will romance then dump her.



Max your Gun Nut perk and add .50 cal receivers on your weapons. Then watch them drop like flies.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Max your Gun Nut perk and add .50 cal receivers on your weapons. Then watch them drop like flies.



I maxed the Gun nut perk and modified a hunting rifle in to a powerful 0.5 recon suppressed sniper rifle. I use this gun to kill my own allies especially Brotherhood to get fusion cells and stimpaks


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2015)

I am yet to max it out. Been putting points into Charisma to pass speech checks. Mostly because I don't like surprises and I want full info before I do some task for someone.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I use this gun to kill my own allies especially Brotherhood to get fusion cells and stimpaks



What a backstabber !


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* How to make console command presets in Fallout 4

- - - Updated - - -

Completed the game sided with the Institute,Railroad and Brotherhood of Steel. Done all of the side quests except Cait's and Maccready's,completed more than 50 Misc. quests. Finally I can say that the game is not worth 3k. Buy it on sale when the base game + season pass hits less than ₹500


----------



## Piyush (Nov 27, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I use this gun to kill my own allies especially Brotherhood to get fusion cells and stimpaks



Hello Judas!!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2015)

I currently have a Legendary silenced .50 cal pipe pistol. I can kill even high level enemies with one headshot and still maintain my stealth. 

Makes me feel like Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 29, 2015)

This is the only game I'm having problem playing on 4GB RAM. Looks like I need an upgrade.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2015)

sygeek said:


> This is the only game I'm having problem playing on 4GB RAM. Looks like I need an upgrade.



 I upgraded because Dragon age inquisition was giving me problems 

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I currently have a Legendary silenced .50 cal pipe pistol. I can kill even high level enemies with one headshot and still maintain my stealth.
> 
> Makes me feel like Metal Gear Solid.



Ive been using a .50 silenced pipe pistol too, but i upgraded to a legendary silenced bolt action .50 cal hunting rifle, damage is now through the roof and it has a much better reload (per shot) and (magazine) than pipe pistol.. 
Im also using a incendiary minigun while power armoring and a .45 cal auto combat rifle


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 30, 2015)

what mods u guys using, i wonder how much i can mod with 3gb vram at 1080p.........


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2015)

im using the official ENB, just to force video memory size to 4 GB even though I only have 2 GB, it fixed all the bugs i had with ugly textures


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 30, 2015)

I miss the speech checks from New Vegas.

In this they are all down to how much Charisma you have.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2015)

When you go to Covenant you have to give a test where you are options based on your intelligence and stuff. The questions are mostly based around the GOAT test in Fallout 3.

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/WYEVkwO.jpg

Now waiting for someone to make Space Marine armor.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2015)

how to get paladin danse as companion


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> how to get paladin danse as companion


Do bhood quests and finish act 1 of main quest.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2015)

There are so many side-quests to do that I don't feel like doing main quests. Been clearing settlements so far.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, when is the right time to attack the castle in the Minutemen quest? Anyone already done that quest?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 30, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There are so many side-quests to do that I don't feel like doing main quests. Been clearing settlements so far.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW, when is the right time to attack the castle in the Minutemen quest? Anyone already done that quest?


There is no right time. Just do it when you can. It is just another settlement.

Just go in power armour and you won't regret my advice


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> There is no right time. Just do it when you can. It is just another settlement.
> 
> *Just go in power armour and you won't regret my advice :*)



I didnt go in with powerarmor, i got my butt handed to me .. that queeen is huge

- - - Updated - - -

Managing so many settlements is hard, i turned off recruitment radio in each after  i get 7 or so settlers


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I didnt go in with powerarmor, i got my butt handed to me .. that queeen is huge
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Managing so many settlements is hard, i turned off recruitment radio in each after  i get 7 or so settlers


Yeah. I advice, keep settlement radio only in one place, and keep sending your settlers to other places using move.

Next build walls around all you settlements, make sure they have enuf food water and beds and then eventually have shops in your settlements. Put loads of turrets in front of the single gate to your barricade. And you can forget about your settlements. They will be self sufficient 


Will kill any supies or bandits or mercs that will attack them.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I didnt go in with powerarmor, i got my butt handed to me .. that queeen is huge
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Managing so many settlements is hard, i turned off recruitment radio in each after  i get 7 or so settlers



I still have that T60 power armor from the first quest in Concord. I keep maintaining it until I get a X-01.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah. I advice, keep settlement radio only in one place, and keep sending your settlers to other places using move.
> 
> Next build walls around all you settlements, make sure they have enuf food water and beds and then eventually have shops in your settlements. Put loads of turrets in front of the single gate to your barricade. And you can forget about your settlements. They will be self sufficient
> 
> ...



Shops require level 2 of the Local Leader perk. I am currently concentrating on getting Armourer, Science and Gun-Nut. In the meanwhile, the settlers will have to make do with Food, Water and Beds.

Adding turrets only to the entrance is not sufficient, sometimes the bandits will attack from other open areas as well (such as the hill next to Starlight Drive-in) so you will have to set up a few guard towers and turrets that way as well. There is no way to know the enemy entry points until a settlement is actually attacked.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 30, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I still have that T60 power armor from the first quest in Concord. I keep maintaining it until I get a X-01.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


If you have walls, all the enemy can do is shiz outside the walls  

Missile and laser turrets are very effective.

And if you want crazy protection, don't build any doors at all 

But your trade caravans can't enter either.

I never got a t51. Got the first t45 and then x01 power armour. Then got the BOS-T60 but it is inferior to the X01.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 30, 2015)

I concentrated only the settlement residing in Sanctuary hills. Currently have 20 people in Sanctuary hills and also got 100% happiness in the settlement. I electrified all of the houses,build 16 level 3 shops and have 120 defense


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2015)

Where to get large quantities of aluminium and oil.. these two resources are annoying to get, i always run out of them


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Where to get large quantities of aluminium and oil.. these two resources are annoying to get, i always run out of them


Just loot everything you get, every possible thing. Max strong back and lone wanderer (pro tip- lone wanderer doesn't count dogmeat as a companion)

Add to that a power armour and at str 10, you total carry weight is 700 plus you can fast travel over encumbered.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 30, 2015)

Does anyone else get microstuttering even with good fps (50+) while moving around mouse and/or strafing?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 30, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Does anyone else get microstuttering even with good fps (50+) while moving around mouse and/or strafing?


Have you don't the ini changes?

Did you unlock framerate?

If yes then Force vsync fro nvidia control panel.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Have you don't the ini changes?
> 
> Did you unlock framerate?
> 
> If yes then Force vsync fro nvidia control panel.



I sometimes get some stuttering even though I have done all that. However that only occurs sometimes and when it does, it stops after about 10 mins.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Does anyone else get microstuttering even with good fps (50+) while moving around mouse and/or strafing?



how mucg RAM?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Where to get large quantities of aluminium and oil.. these two resources are annoying to get, i always run out of them



Make sure to get Scrapper perk, its really good. And you can "tag" the components so that when in wasteland you hover your cursor on any item, say paint, it will mention that it contains oil as you wanted.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Have you don't the ini changes?
> 
> Did you unlock framerate?
> 
> If yes then Force vsync fro nvidia control panel.


Already did all that. It's not a stutter per say but like jittery motion when moving mouse instead of a smooth motion. Everything is fine at 60fps but if it drops even 2-3 frames below that this problem starts.

Also, for some weird reason I was having fps problems until I set shadow distance to medium (which shouldn't effect fps, right?) and rest to high/ultra. I've been trying to fix this game for the past 5 hours. What's worse is there is no ingame graphics settings, have to restart every time. SO FRUSTRATING! Now I feel like uninstalling the game.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I sometimes get some stuttering even though I have done all that. However that only occurs sometimes and when it does, it stops after about 10 mins.


Yours sound like antivirus problem. I used to have that problem in all my games until I added an exclusion to my game folders.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> how mucg RAM?


4GB, but if you search online I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2015)

obviously, its because of 4GB RAM,  i had that problem too in Dragon Age Inquisition when I had 4 GB RAM, i upgraded and all the stuttering problems were gone

There might be others who *arent* facing this issue despite having 4 GB RAM, which might be a result of optimized settings, amount of free RAM at launch, and other factors..
The easiest way to fix your problem is upgrade RAM, period


----------



## sygeek (Nov 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> obviously, its because of 4GB RAM,  i had that problem too in Dragon Age Inquisition when I had 4 GB RAM, i upgraded and all the stuttering problems were gone
> 
> There might be others who *arent* facing this issue despite having 4 GB RAM, which might be a result of optimized settings, amount of free RAM at launch, and other factors..
> The easiest way to fix your problem is upgrade RAM, period


But..my FPS is completely fine..It's not stuttering actually, the mouse movement is jittery when the fps is anything below 58fps.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2015)

exactly the same problem, when i had 4 GB RAM.. i too wondered what might be the reason for months until I upgraded and voila ! all stuttering gone..
Also, did u try the new beta catalyst drivers for fallout ? It might give u a small boost, but wont fix your main problem


----------



## sygeek (Nov 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> exactly the same problem, when i had 4 GB RAM.. i too wondered what might be the reason for months until I upgraded and voila ! all stuttering gone..
> Also, did u try the new beta catalyst drivers for fallout ? It might give u a small boost, but wont fix your main problem


Okay then. I'll upgrade ASAP. Upgrading drivers did nothing btw.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 30, 2015)

sygeek said:


> But..my FPS is completely fine..It's not stuttering actually, the mouse movement is jittery when the fps is anything below 58fps.


That stutter you see is when your system runs out of ram and new data is loaded into your ram while flushing the previous. When you have more ram, the flush is not required. 

Generally the system often tries to use page file as virtual ram if the ram data cannot be flushed but if you have a slow HDD then you will still see slowdown. SSD can help in such a situation too.

Same goes for vram as well, if you set the textures to the highest and it fills your vram, then you will see microstutter when it flushes that memory for the next frame.

Solution for you now is to add ram.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Okay then. I'll upgrade ASAP. Upgrading drivers did nothing btw.



BTW dont update to latest AMD drivers. GPUs getting fried. Check reddit/ AMD or r/pcmr
---------------------------------

[youtube]HQG6n35PKuI[/youtube]


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2015)

I need to gave Valentine a visit. Meanwhile in Sanctuary



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/KdaNgPq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QcSWyMd.jpg


PS: 100% scavenged fusion cores.


SPOILER:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/XzdYkH2.jpg


yah, he is back. and he is same annoying as ever.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 1, 2015)

This is a shooter first,rpg second.



Spoiler



Most of the quests are just go there,kill something and collect junk.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 1, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> This is a shooter first,rpg second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right!


----------



## sygeek (Dec 1, 2015)

Weapon selection is too cumbersome for a shooter. Waiting for a UI revamp mod.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Weapon selection is too cumbersome for a shooter. Waiting for a UI revamp mod.



Weapon selection has always been that way in the Fallout series. You can set weapons as favourites for quick selection.

Fallout is not just another shooter though.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 2, 2015)

Bethesda screwed up so many interesting locations in the game.

Eg. 



Spoiler



Combat zone...I was hoping for a fightclub that I could maybe join involving a few quests...but noooo....kill,collect junk...leave


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2015)

TBH, Bethsoft has lost ambition with this one like their previous games. I hope Obsidian makes a good Fallout spin-off game like New Vegas with this one.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 3, 2015)

*scontent.fmaa1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/11214053_995979630469809_5040091615291226367_n.jpg?oh=a714638df27a9271ca940a319fb3e289&oe=56EF85AB


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2015)

NSFW: AATKAW | How to romance Piper Wright


----------



## ZTR (Dec 4, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> NSFW: AATKAW | How to romance Piper Wright


Lol  

Same can be said about Cait


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2015)

Outpost Zimonja after I did a number on it:


1. A large dormitory containing about 15 beds. Its weird that the whole thing is supported only by the stairs on the right.
*i.imgur.com/zoOa6Rg.png

2. View of the same from the entrance to the settlement:
*i.imgur.com/X43CxG8.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2015)

omfg the graphics looks so fantastic, donate me a GTX 970 desmond


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> donate me a GTX 970 desmond



Lol. I bought mine with my hard-earned money.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is some stuff I've done in Starlight Drive-in. Managed to fence 95% of the perimeter. However the settlement size has maxed out and I am unable to build anything else. Will try to reduce the perimeter size and remove additional fences and try to build another shack later. Screenshot taken after flying with the tcl command.

*i.imgur.com/sFfD6kF.png


----------



## Piyush (Dec 5, 2015)

Most boring settlement would be a tie between Convent or Hangman's Alley.
 [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] your starlight drive in settlement looking nice. Add some lights to that rightmost building and take a screenshot during night time.


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Outpost Zimonja after I did a number on it:
> 
> 
> 1. A large dormitory containing about 15 beds.* Its weird that the whole thing is supported only by the stairs on the right.*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 5, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Lol. I bought mine with my hard-earned money.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Here is some stuff I've done in Starlight Drive-in. Managed to fence 95% of the perimeter. However the settlement size has maxed out and I am unable to build anything else. Will try to reduce the perimeter size and remove additional fences and try to build another shack later. Screenshot taken after flying with the tcl command.



although adding of this new creation feature is really nice, but its hell lot of buggy you can visually see gaps between the consecutive building blocks.......... also i would have liked that automatic interior decoration which was there in fallout 3........


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 5, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> although adding of this new creation feature is really nice, but its hell lot of buggy you can visually see gaps between the consecutive building blocks.......... also i would have liked that automatic interior decoration which was there in fallout 3........


The freedom of decoration is good. But it is clunky as hell as you have to use tcl to effetively line up structures so that they don't have gaps.

And it would have really helped had they provided a RTS type view when building!


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Outpost Zimonja after I did a number on it:
> 
> 1. A large dormitory containing about 15 beds. Its weird that the whole thing is supported only by the stairs on the right.



Foundation looks good


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Most boring settlement would be a tie between Convent or Hangman's Alley.
> [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] your starlight drive in settlement looking nice. Add some lights to that rightmost building and take a screenshot during night time.


Yeah. You cannot build anything significant in those because of the lack of building space.  But both of those are well fortified at least.

Been thinking of adding some work lights to the entrances. I wish we could build spotlights so that I could add those to the top of the screen and illuminate the whole settlement.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Foundation looks good


It's silly, yes. But it's only a game, so anything goes.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2015)

218 MB update.

Edit:

It's patch 1.2. Also, reportedly it appears to break mod support.



> The good news is that the Fallout 4 1.2 patch is now in full release on Steam. The bad news, according to this Nexus Mods forum thread, is that intentionally or not, it breaks support for mods.
> 
> The patch makes the following changes:
> 
> ...



Source: Fallout 4 patch reportedly breaks mod support - PC Gamer


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 9, 2015)

Temporary solution for that.

*www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3vswbq/new_fallout_4_patch_requires_workaround_to_use/


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Temporary solution for that.
> 
> *www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3vswbq/new_fallout_4_patch_requires_workaround_to_use/



Yeah. Saw that.

Plus there are plans on circumventing it in later updates to F4SE.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 13, 2015)

Spoilers: Watch If u need peace with Railroad,Brotherhood and Minutemen at once. No mods needed 

​


----------



## Desmond (Dec 14, 2015)

No spoilers plz


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes no spoilers, you get what you choose, you dont need to watch a video to decide how your game should proceed


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 15, 2015)

Killed swan. 3x Fatman, and Glow Sighted Powerful Combat Shotgun, and BOS II power armor. My fights against bosses last only for seconds


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2015)

Dont like mods that mess with game balance, some of those weapons are outright broken..
Im good with vanilla weapons


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2015)

Men will be men...

*i.imgur.com/HdPtQk9.gifv

- - - Updated - - -

sfw...


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Men will be men...
> 
> *i.imgur.com/HdPtQk9.gifv
> 
> ...



rofl haha


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 28, 2015)

First time I am playing Fallout game and there is so much to do, Can't even concentrate on my Job


----------



## Alok (Dec 28, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Men will be men...
> 
> *i.imgur.com/HdPtQk9.gifv
> 
> ...


 
Only thing she care about protecting is her head 

- - - Updated - - -

And that helmet/cage looks like it's only for melee attacks not ranged.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 31, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> *First time* I am playing Fallout game and there is so much to do, Can't even concentrate on my Job



Key word.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 1, 2016)

CBBE released for Fallout 4 on Nexus.

GGWP.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 31, 2016)

Throthgar from Skyrim is now in Fallout 4.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 2, 2016)

Anyone updated to patch 1.3?

*bethesda.net/#en/events/game/fallout-4-1.3-update/2016/02/01/70


----------



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2016)

New Fallout 4 DLCs announced: Bethesda.ne


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 16, 2016)

*The price of the season pass will increase from the current $29.99 to $49.99 USD (£24.99 to £39.99 GBP; $49.95 to $79.95 AUD) on March 1, 2016.* However, if you already purchased the season pass for $29.99, nothing changes - you still get everything at no additional cost— the full $60 offering of add-on content for the original price of $29.99. In addition, if you didn’t buy the season pass yet, there is still time: anyone who buys the Season Pass for $29.99 before March 1st will get all $60 worth of content. This is our way of saying thanks to all our loyal fans who have believed in us and supported us over the years.

Source: Bethesda


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 16, 2016)

Waiting for the goty edition discounted at 85%

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Waiting for the goty edition discounted at 85%
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Same here. Though I'll settle for 75%.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 17, 2016)

No GOTY edition this time.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2016)

alienempire said:


> *The price of the season pass will increase from the current $29.99 to $49.99 USD (£24.99 to £39.99 GBP; $49.95 to $79.95 AUD) on March 1, 2016.* However, if you already purchased the season pass for $29.99, nothing changes - you still get everything at no additional cost— the full $60 offering of add-on content for the original price of $29.99. In addition, if you didn’t buy the season pass yet, there is still time: anyone who buys the Season Pass for $29.99 before March 1st will get all $60 worth of content. This is our way of saying thanks to all our loyal fans who have believed in us and supported us over the years.
> 
> Source: Bethesda



Nice trick Bethesda. Well played.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 17, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nice trick Bethesda. Well played.


Saying thanks to fans. More like juice fans by pressurizing them. That too before actually releasing Amy content whatsoever. Thank you but no thank you. I will get the season pass after 2 years.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Saying thanks to fans. More like juice fans by pressurizing them. That too before actually releasing Amy content whatsoever. Thank you but no thank you. I will get the season pass after 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



and in the meantime... 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fb/The_Pirate_Bay_logo_bw.svg/200px-The_Pirate_Bay_logo_bw.svg.png


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't think that would work with Steam/Retail copies.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> No GOTY edition this time.


Why not ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 18, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Why not ??



GOTY went to some other rpg 

Fallout 4 : Ultimate Edition,it will be.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> GOTY went to some other rpg
> 
> Fallout 4 : Ultimate Edition,it will be.


LOL yeah.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 19, 2016)

gameranand said:


> LOL yeah.


Fallout 4 should only get goti (hindi wala)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Fallout 4 should only get goti (hindi wala)
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Nah...game is not that bad. Its actually good but W3 is too good.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 19, 2016)

guys, can some fallout pro among you please post me a link where i can find a step-by-step quest guide for this game, I'm new to Fallout and its just way too much around me to handle, (this is why I kinda get distracted and bored real quick in true open world games). I do not aim to stray away too much in side quests and then lose track. I look forward to play this game optimally.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> guys, can some fallout pro among you please post me a link where i can find a step-by-step quest guide for this game, I'm new to Fallout and its just way too much around me to handle, (this is why I kinda get distracted and bored real quick in true open world games). I do not aim to stray away too much in side quests and then lose track. I look forward to play this game optimally.


You can use the following guide. Its good for newcomers because it covers the basics well don't dwell too much in game which enables you to find something on your as well.
Fallout 4 Game Guide & Walkthrough


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 19, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> guys, can some fallout pro among you please post me a link where i can find a step-by-step quest guide for this game, I'm new to Fallout and its just way too much around me to handle, (this is why I kinda get distracted and bored real quick in true open world games). I do not aim to stray away too much in side quests and then lose track. I look forward to play this game optimally.



Check Ahem sites there is a digital version of the official guide available


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Check Ahem sites there is a digital version of the official guide available


Prima Guides are usually very good.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 19, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> GOTY went to some other rpg
> 
> Fallout 4 : Ultimate Edition,it will be.



Fallout 4 is barely an RPG. I am enjoying my time but this is just an FPS with some RPG elements thrown in.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2016)

Inceptionist said:


> Fallout 4 is barely an RPG. I am enjoying my time but this is just an FPS with some RPG elements thrown in.


What is RPG in your dictionary ??


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 20, 2016)

Fallout 4 doesn't have 'role playing'. The role of father is already decided by devs. Also, you really can't be evil, the quests are shallow and rely solely on combat, dialog options suck. 

Witcher or Neverwinter Nights are proper RPG compared to Fallout 3 and 4. Fallout NV too from what I've heard but I haven't played it yet.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2016)

Inceptionist said:


> Fallout 4 doesn't have 'role playing'. The role of father is already decided by devs. Also, you really can't be evil, the quests are shallow and rely solely on combat, dialog options suck.
> 
> Witcher or Neverwinter Nights are proper RPG compared to Fallout 3 and 4. Fallout NV too from what I've heard but I haven't played it yet.



Well....You can kill nearly everything that moves. I don't know how much more evil you wanna be, Nuke entire wasteland.
Yes quests can be shallow and rely on combat and story might not be to your liking or shallow but just because you think its not "Role Playing" doesn't mean that it isn't.
It is a role playing game with character development, customization, dialogue. And big open world, there are also many other RPG elements thrown in and you are stating that its not RPG.

You can say the thing you said about this game for Far Cry 3 and Far Cry 4 maybe. They are FPS with RPG elements thrown in. This is a RPG with a very good FPS element.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Well....You can kill nearly everything that moves. I don't know how much more evil you wanna be, Nuke entire wasteland.
> Yes quests can be shallow and rely on combat and story might not be to your liking or shallow but just because you think its not "Role Playing" doesn't mean that it isn't.
> It is a role playing game with character development, customization, dialogue. And big open world, there are also many other RPG elements thrown in and you are stating that its not RPG.
> 
> You can say the thing you said about this game for Far Cry 3 and Far Cry 4 maybe. They are FPS with RPG elements thrown in. This is a RPG with a very good FPS element.



To me Fallout 4 also felt less of an RPG than fallout 3 and NV. Just to give you an example, previous titles had different approach when talking to NPCs (and also outcomes). But in F4

Dialogue 1 -Yes in polite way
Dialogue 2- Yes in sarcastic way
Dialogue 3- Yes in cold way
Dialogue 4- No straight forward

If I were to sum up F4 : Settlements, Huge map, Gun modding, Junk carrying and annoying Preston


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 20, 2016)

Piyush said:


> To me Fallout 4 also felt less of an RPG than fallout 3 and NV. Just to give you an example, previous titles had different approach when talking to NPCs (and also outcomes). But in F4
> 
> Dialogue 1 -Yes in polite way
> Dialogue 2- Yes in sarcastic way
> ...


But but what about the cool  armour?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> But but what about the cool  armour?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Ah right, Power armor, making the survival difficulty pretty easy as well. I didnt use it that much except when the quests required them. I just made a separate shack where I stored all of my power armor linearly.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 20, 2016)

gameranand said:


> What is RPG in your dictionary ??


He is right man. Fallout 4 is more fps than an RPG. It can't Trump fallout 3 just by better visuals.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2016)

I never said that Fallout 4 is better than previous games or any game for that matter but you can't take the RPG genre from this game. It qualifies as RPG in all scenario. Yes you can say that they are implemented poorly but they are implemented and that makes this a RPG. A good RPG, NO but it is a RPG game with good FPS part.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 20, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I never said that Fallout 4 is better than previous games or any game for that matter but you can't take the RPG genre from this game. It qualifies as RPG in all scenario. Yes you can say that they are implemented poorly but they are implemented and that makes this a RPG. A good RPG, NO but it is a RPG game with good FPS part.


Of course man, I agree to what you say completely. It is just sad is all. Bethesda need motivation.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Of course man, I agree to what you say completely. It is just sad is all. Bethesda need motivation.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Well obviously. They are just riding on the success of ES and Fallout series. I mean they have acquires many developing studios but Bethesda Softworks have only made ES and Fallout series which are major games. Even the acquired studios have not made games which are exceptional in the past. Dishonored was good and so was Wolfstein The New Order but certainly not exceptional. They are now just milking the series. Look at the recent DLC policy. They used to be GOTY every time they released the game, Fallout 3, Skyrim, Oblivion all were GOTY. Now F4 failed and they didn't learnt $hit from CDPR who stole the award. Its pathetic really.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 20, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Well obviously. They are just riding on the success of ES and Fallout series. I mean they have acquires many developing studios but Bethesda Softworks have only made ES and Fallout series which are major games. Even the acquired studios have not made games which are exceptional in the past. Dishonored was good and so was Wolfstein The New Order but certainly not exceptional. They are now just milking the series. Look at the recent DLC policy. They used to be GOTY every time they released the game, Fallout 3, Skyrim, Oblivion all were GOTY. Now F4 failed and they didn't learnt $hit from CDPR who stole the award. Its pathetic really.


Really? As far as I know, only oblivion and fo3 got goty. NV missed it and not sure about skyrim - we have a legendary edition right? Not goty. I may be wrong though

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Really? As far as I know, only oblivion and fo3 got goty. NV missed it and not sure about skyrim - we have a legendary edition right? Not goty. I may be wrong though
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


NV missed it but it was outsourced to Obsidian. Skyrim won GOTY at most places so you can consider it as GOTY.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 20, 2016)

Very much agree with Piyush, Bethesda lost the awesome "lore" aspect to their games a few years back.. their older games had a rich content of lore and memorable characters.. True, Bethesda games were never about individual choices and how it affected the gameworld like Bioware or CDPR games but they had an immense amount of backstory about the world in their older games.. All of these good things are gone in recent games and thats why they appear "Shallow"..

The recent games do not feel "hard" at all from a RPG perspective.. Im not talking about raising the stats of enemies so it will appear hard artificially..Lemme give an example : 
In Skyrim, the vampire cure quest, just required you to speak to some mage's guild member about a possible cure rumor and he'll point you to a guy in a random village, you talk to said guy, get him black soulstone and bam you're done.. 

In Morrowind, being a Vampire was a massive pain in the *******, you take sun damage during day time so you will need to pass the day indoors, there is no fast travel and silt strider travel guys wont talk to you as you're a vampire.. Only mages guild will help you teleport from place to place but the best part is, you have no idea if there is even a cure to vampirism.. Only by talking to specific NPCs, you get a small clue to investigate a hidden library in a city where you will find the private diary of a vampire who turned human.. In it he will explain certain set of steps that he did to get cured, including travelling to the summit of red mountain and leaving an offering to a shrine etc etc.. 
The moment I was cured, I exclaimed a sigh of relief.. THAT was memorable !
All this you have to do with no quest markers to guide you,  you will have to follow basic directions in written format.. I understand that quest markers are a necessity now that the size of SKyrim and Fallout are massive compared to morrowind but the whole game has turned into a quest marker follow simulator lol.. Hope Bethesda figures out a balance ..

#Rant over


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]y1yj4N1fNx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2016)

nice one


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Very much agree with Piyush, Bethesda lost the awesome "lore" aspect to their games a few years back.. their older games had a rich content of lore and memorable characters.. True, Bethesda games were never about individual choices and how it affected the gameworld like Bioware or CDPR games but they had an immense amount of backstory about the world in their older games.. All of these good things are gone in recent games and thats why they appear "Shallow"..
> 
> The recent games do not feel "hard" at all from a RPG perspective.. Im not talking about raising the stats of enemies so it will appear hard artificially..Lemme give an example :
> In Skyrim, the vampire cure quest, just required you to speak to some mage's guild member about a possible cure rumor and he'll point you to a guy in a random village, you talk to said guy, get him black soulstone and bam you're done..
> ...



There has been a recent trend at Bethsoft where in they are making their games more and more accessible to casual gamers. It is a disturbing trend for hardcore gamers like us, but from a business point of view it seems understandable. There is a larger market for casual gamers than hardcore gamers, mostly because every Tom, Dick and Harry owns a console these days. If they want to tap into this market, they cannot release something too deep or too complex otherwise they risk turning-off the casuals which would result in lost revenue opportunities. Quoting a comment someone made on reddit: "There is a difference between a company that makes money and a company that makes games."

That being said, the effects of such "watering down" of Bethsoft games is very observable over the years. I haven't played much Morrowind since I started playing the Elder Scrolls series from Oblivion onwards. What Morrowind and Oblivion had in common was the stats, star-signs, classes, skills and faction affinity. Star-signs that you were born under granted you various bonuses while the character classes assigned your major and minor skills. The only way to level up was to grind your major skills. Such a mechanic was somewhat restrictive since your character was locked into playing a very specific role (stealth, combat, magic or combinations of these). But it is good since you would have very specific ways of solving your quests according to your character class, since in real life you'd tend to solve problems based on your aptitude.

Fallout 3 came out after Oblivion and it had similar mechanics. But unlike the current Fallout, it had serious depth, interesting characters and locations, and a deep storyline. Only downside I felt about Fallout 3 when it came out was that it had a very definitive ending. Which led to me postponing the main quest because once you finished the main quest, the game would end. Bethsoft however remedied that when they released the Broken Steel DLC, which allowed you to continue after the main quest ends. Fallout 3 also had a very deep karma system, too low karma and bounty hunters would come after you, too high and mercenaries would come after you.

Skyrim and subsequently Fallout 4 lack a lot of aspects of their predecessors. Mostly lack of depth, simplified dialogue trees, simplified mechanics etc. This has been a major complaint from many long time fans of Bethsoft games, that they have been "dumbing down" their favourite franchise. Though most of it could be attributed to the business related decisions as I have said above, some people attribute this to different teams working on these games. In other words, the team that worked on Skyrim is not the same team that worked on Oblivion and the team that worked on Oblivion is not the same that worked on Morrowind, same goes for Fallout. Therefore, stylistic and gameplay mechanics may differ across different iterations of the games. For example, the lead designer of Oblivion was the same guy who later designed Kingdoms Of Amalur and you can see that they are both similarly styled.

In the future, I think games will become more and more casual as publishers try to broaden their markets. Companies like Konami are even giving up their game development division to concentrate on mobile games and pachinko machines. But I am hopeful that even if one company departs or gives up their core ideals, someone else would rise in their wake. We must all be thankful to CDPR in this regard.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 22, 2016)

so is fallout 4 worth the time?, for someone who would need a little more convincing thoughts for a total newcomer in fallout universe? or is it just a big-ass map exploration FPS-PG?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 22, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> so is fallout 4 worth the time?, for someone who would need a little more convincing thoughts for a total newcomer in fallout universe? or is it just a big-ass map exploration FPS-PG?


Big ass map exploration, with kill everything on sight.

But fun nonetheless as this is fallout in its core. Get it on discount though, not worth 3k IMO.

It does have its RPG elements as well, not completely fps.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 22, 2016)

Game added 5 new achievements

Again I need to play the game to complete the achievements


----------



## Piyush (Feb 22, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There has been a recent trend at Bethsoft where in they are making their games more and more accessible to casual gamers. It is a disturbing trend for hardcore gamers like us, but from a business point of view it seems understandable. There is a larger market for casual gamers than hardcore gamers, mostly because every Tom, Dick and Harry owns a console these days. If they want to tap into this market, they cannot release something too deep or too complex otherwise they risk turning-off the casuals which would result in lost revenue opportunities. Quoting a comment someone made on reddit: "There is a difference between a company that makes money and a company that makes games."
> 
> That being said, the effects of such "watering down" of Bethsoft games is very observable over the years. I haven't played much Morrowind since I started playing the Elder Scrolls series from Oblivion onwards. What Morrowind and Oblivion had in common was the stats, star-signs, classes, skills and faction affinity. Star-signs that you were born under granted you various bonuses while the character classes assigned your major and minor skills. The only way to level up was to grind your major skills. Such a mechanic was somewhat restrictive since your character was locked into playing a very specific role (stealth, combat, magic or combinations of these). But it is good since you would have very specific ways of solving your quests according to your character class, since in real life you'd tend to solve problems based on your aptitude.
> 
> ...



True. Bethesda employees a considerable amount of people. There was a survey 1 yr back which listed the appx number of workforce behind major gaming industry. IIRC Bethesda was in top 3 I think, others being Riot games, EA games (because they participate in mobile platform greatly as well and few more. So they have to focus on financial matter more than the question "casual or hardcore target audience".


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> so is fallout 4 worth the time?, for someone who would need a little more convincing thoughts for a total newcomer in fallout universe? or is it just a big-ass map exploration FPS-PG?



If you are used to sinking time in games, then you should be perfectly at home here.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 6, 2016)

Radroach armor

*i.imgur.com/0V1bJKU.gifv


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 14, 2016)

​
Fallout 4’s first DLC, Automatron, will be released on Xbox One, PC and PS4 on March 22. It will cost you £7.99 in the UK/$9.99 in the US.

“In Automatron, the mysterious Mechanist has unleashed a horde of evil robots into the Commonwealth, including the devious Robobrain,” reads the blurb from Bethesda.

“Hunt them down and harvest their parts to build and mod your own custom robot companions. Choose from hundreds of mods; mixing limbs, armor, abilities, and weapons such as the all-new lightning chain gun. Even customize their paint schemes and choose their voices! (For characters level 15 or higher.)”

Source: VG247


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks nice...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 15, 2016)

Personally I don't really like DLCs which don't have new locations or storylines. Unless this has something really interesting.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 15, 2016)

can anyone help me linking two or more settlements with Sanctuary, please?


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 15, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> can anyone help me linking two or more settlements with Sanctuary, please?



Never bothered much with the settlements.

Searching youtube will surely help.

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ATD8hgI.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> can anyone help me linking two or more settlements with Sanctuary, please?



Assuming you have 6 Charisma & Local Leader pek on. Go to a settlement (or Sanctuary). Switch to workshop mode and once a settler is highlighted (can be your non-active companion as well). A "supply chain" option will get highlighted. Simply select the location. My suggestion is to use the Starlight Drive In as the central hub else Sanctuary tiny bridge will get a traffic jam full of brahmins.

And you can still dump all your scrap at Sanctuary and it'll be available to any settlement connected to Startlight.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 16, 2016)

sam said:


> Assuming you have 6 Charisma & Local Leader pek on. Go to a settlement (or Sanctuary). Switch to workshop mode and once a settler is highlighted (can be your non-active companion as well). A "supply chain" option will get highlighted. Simply select the location. My suggestion is to use the Starlight Drive In as the central hub else Sanctuary tiny bridge will get a traffic jam full of brahmins.
> 
> And you can still dump all your scrap at Sanctuary and it'll be available to any settlement connected to Startlight.



That's the precise most answer I was looking for.  Thanks a ton [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=85298]axes2t2[/MENTION] ... Above is why the forums are for


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> That's the precise most answer I was looking for.  Thanks a ton [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]



You are welcomed


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 16, 2016)

sam said:


> You are welcomed


Is it still a pain to manage settlements in crafting mode? Haven't played this in a long time

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 22, 2016)

Completed Automatron DLC only 3 hours of content not worth ₹796


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2016)

I wasn't planning on buying it anyway. I don't really care about customs followers etc.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2016)

Bethesda takes survival mode to a whole new level

Dunno if this was shared but this looks greatly punishing. Those who have this game on steam, did you guys try the survival beta??

TLDR

No fast travel
No quicksave/ hardsave/ autosave- only possible when you sleep.
Diseases 
Drug withdrawal symptoms
Hunger Thirst Fatigue 
Companions dont heal themselves when down in combat
Resources scarce
Lethal damage done and taken


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 3, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Bethesda takes survival mode to a whole new level
> 
> Dunno if this was shared but this looks greatly punishing. Those who have this game on steam, did you guys try the survival beta??
> 
> ...


Some factors of it are gonna be a pain like no fast travel. Rest of the features are good. I will wait for a mod that re-enables fast travel and quick save. Game should be fun, not frustrating. Plus I just don't have the time to walk e.g. from the sea to sanctuary say when I am level 40 for something I missed; while it makes logical sense, but well not everyone have the time and patience. But the overall idea seems more like it should be in fallout - sort of stalker misery feel 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Some factors of it are gonna be a pain like no fast travel. Rest of the features are good. I will wait for a mod that re-enables fast travel and quick save. Game should be fun, not frustrating. Plus I just don't have the time to walk e.g. from the sea to sanctuary say when I am level 40 for something I missed; while it makes logical sense, but well not everyone have the time and patience. But the overall idea seems more like it should be in fallout - sort of stalker misery feel
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Yea, same thing popped in my mind when I checked the features -Stalker Misery mod

No fast travel  is really a painful thing they did. Bethesda said it is to encourage players to manage settlements more, because previously settlements had almost no game presence except a few. This time players will use each settlement as they play on instead of going back to Sanctuary often. And later on in the game, Vertibirds/ Institute portal for fast traveling is an option. But then again, i think this mode is suitable only for those who have ample time on their hands.

I personally liked no quicksaving. F5 was overpowered. You see a legendary deathclaw, you press F5 first and then decide the action next. Now, one will run 100 meters away from Deathclaw first and then decide where to run next


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 6, 2016)

*bethesda.net/data/images/event/100/Fallout4_WastelandWorkshop_Hero_1315x315.jpg

*Fallout 4 – Wasteland Workshop Trailer*​
Fallout 4’s second add-on, Wasteland Workshop, will be available worldwide on Tuesday, April 12, on Xbox One, PlayStation 4 and PC. With Wasteland Workshop, you can design and set cages to capture live creatures – from raiders to Deathclaws. Tame them or have them face off in battle, even against your fellow settlers. The Wasteland Workshop also includes a suite of new design options for your settlements like nixie tube lighting, letter kits, taxidermy and more. Watch the official trailer right now!

​
Expand the capabilities of settlements with Wasteland Workshop, then in May, travel beyond the Commonwealth to Maine for Far Harbor – the largest landmass Bethesda Game Studios has ever created for post-release content.

Stay tuned for more details on even more add-ons to be released in 2016 and on free updates like the Creation Kit, which will allow you to create mods on the PC and then share and play them across all platforms, including consoles.

*bethesda.net/data/images/event/100/Fallout4_WastelandWorkshop01_730x411.jpg
*bethesda.net/data/images/event/100/Fallout4_WastelandWorkshop02_.png
*bethesda.net/data/images/event/100/Fallout4_WastelandWorkshop03_730x411.jpg
*bethesda.net/data/images/event/100/Fallout4_WastelandWorkshop04_.png​


----------



## Cyberghost (May 4, 2016)

*bethesda.net/data/images/event/118/Fallout4_FARHARBOR_1315x315.png

*Fallout 4 – Far Harbor Trailer*​
Watch the official trailer for Far Harbor, which will be available worldwide on Thursday, May 19, across Xbox One, PlayStation 4 and PC.

​
In Far Harbor, a new case from Valentine’s Detective Agency leads you on a search for a young woman and a secret colony of synths. Travel off the coast of Maine to the mysterious island of Far Harbor, where higher levels of radiation have created a more feral world. Navigate through the growing conflict between the synths, the Children of Atom, and the local townspeople. Will you work toward bringing peace to Far Harbor, and at what cost?

Far Harbor features the largest landmass for an add-on that Bethesda Game Studios has ever created, filled with new faction quests, settlements, lethal creatures and dungeons. Become more powerful with new, higher-level armor and weapons. The choices are all yours.

Stay tuned for more details on even more add-ons to be released in 2016, and on free updates like Mods, which are now available on PC. Mods will be coming to Xbox One players later this month and to PlayStation 4 players in June.

*bethesda.net/data/images/event/118/Fallout4_FarHarbor_WelcomeSign_730x411.jpg
*bethesda.net/data/images/event/118/Fallout4_FarHarbor_PlayerAndNick_730x411.jpg
*bethesda.net/data/images/event/118/Fallout4_FarHarbor_Arrival_730x411.jpg
*bethesda.net/data/images/event/118/Fallout4_FarHarbor_Coast_730x411.jpg
*bethesda.net/data/images/event/118/Fallout4_FarHarbor_FogCrawler_730x411.jpg
*bethesda.net/data/images/event/118/Fallout4_FarHarbor_MarineArmor_730x411.jpg​


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2016)

^^a DLC


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^a DLC


Indeed.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 5, 2016)

Do you guys regret not getting the season pass? So far I don't!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Do you guys regret not getting the season pass? So far I don't!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I'll buy GOTY or Legendary or Ultimate edition, whatever comes out after 3 years on 75% discount.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 6, 2016)

No GOTY this time


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 6, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> No GOTY this time


Not deserving.... So either complete or ultimate or goti edition

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 6, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I'll buy GOTY or Legendary or Ultimate edition, whatever comes out after 3 years on 75% discount.


You really think goty?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You really think goty?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


A lot of games don't get GOTY but still GOTY edition comes. Personally, No I don't think that it deserves any GOTY but I have no say in the edition which comes out. Thats why I gave several other options.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 9, 2016)

gameranand said:


> A lot of games don't get GOTY but still GOTY edition comes. Personally, No I don't think that it deserves any GOTY but I have no say in the edition which comes out. Thats why I gave several other options.


 well whatever be the case, the current price for season pass + game is ridiculous... Based on the content received. I think cdp have spoilt us 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> well whatever be the case, the current price for season pass + game is ridiculous... Based on the content received. I think cdp have spoilt us
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Indeed they have but you just can't expect the same level of content and devotion to the customers from every company. And you can't play W3 forever either so you have to buy other games too. And in that area I think this game passes my radar after GOTY gets discounted for 75%.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 13, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Indeed they have but you just can't expect the same level of content and devotion to the customers from every company. And you can't play W3 forever either so you have to buy other games too. And in that area I think this game passes my radar after GOTY gets discounted for 75%.


Yeah 75% would be good. But that's a long way now.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (May 13, 2016)

Played all the fallout games, this one just feels boring to me.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah 75% would be good. But that's a long way now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


There is a reason I have quite large gaming library. I am not dying to play this game either, I can wait.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Played all the fallout games, this one just feels boring to me.



New survival mode is something.... if you are a fan of hardcore stuff / loves to get punished (Masochist?)
Those who love settlements building still love it, I find it pretty boring though....

Story-wise F3 was best, F4's story didnt fit that well in the end, thats what most people say..


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2016)

Bethsoft should have taken story and mechanics from Obsidian. Those guys are actual ex-Fallout developers and know the Fallout universe better than most people.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (May 19, 2016)

​


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2016)

Looks a lot like Point Lookout.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Looks a lot like Point Lookout.



exact copy of Point Lookout..
go to spooky island to rescue the grill

Bethesda  games have become a dead static world, the game just isnt a worth it anymore


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like Nuka World will be the last Fallout 4 DLC: Fallout 4’s Nuka World is Game’s Last DL

That's two less than Fallout 3.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2016)

Nuka World trailer:


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2016)

Thats good I guess. Too much DLCs spoils things for me.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2016)

It's opposite for me. When you run out of quests to do, then DLC quests keep things going.

That's what I liked about Fallout 3 and New Vegas. Both had pretty good DLCs that add a lot to the game.

Fallout 3 had Point Lookout, The Pitt, Broken Steel and Mothership Zeta that had pretty good stories. Operation Anchorage wasn't that good since it was mostly linear.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

Compare Fallout 4 dlc to that   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2016)

Haven't played Far Harbor or the others, therefore I am not sure about how those are. But Fallout 3 DLCs were better than these three: Wasteland Workshop, Contraptions Workshop and Vault-tec Workshop.

- - - Updated - - -

Nuka World map

*i.imgur.com/d6qmOQ9.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2017)

Someone is porting Fallout 3 to Fallout 4:




This will be dope when it releases.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2017)

What is this about? F3 using F4 engine ? Or something else ?


Desmond David said:


> Someone is porting Fallout 3 to Fallout 4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2017)

Piyush said:


> What is this about? F3 using F4 engine ? Or something else ?


Something like the Skyblivion or Skywind thing. So yes, they are trying to recreate Fallout 3 in Fallout 4. Not just a port.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 1, 2017)

*Fallout 4 G.O.T.Y Edition for PC*


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> *Fallout 4 G.O.T.Y Edition for PC*


Digital not available.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2017)

Also, anyone here heard about the Creation Club fiasco?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Also, anyone here heard about the Creation Club fiasco?


Digital GOTY available now.

Also thanks to Creation Club Fiasco, its steam rating has gone down to Mixed with around 60% positive reviews.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2018)

Fallout 4 New Vegas






Hype?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 9, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Fallout 4 New Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im interested in this. Is it ready to be downloaded? I dont mind even if its in beta phase.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2018)

Basically just a tech demo right now. So far only the perk system and infamy mechanics are implemented.


----------



## HitroeOkno (Jan 29, 2018)

axes2t2 said:


> Played all the fallout games, this one just feels boring to me.


Played Fallout 3  and New Vegas. Fallout 4 is just one that doesn't feel boring to me.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2018)

This mod is awesome, inspired by The Terminator movies.






A Terminator synth comes from the future impersonating your dead spouse to terminate you.

Edit:

Also


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 18, 2018)

Desmond David said:


>



*thumbs.gfycat.com/SevereThickJellyfish-size_restricted.gif


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2018)

Desmond David said:


>



getting sleepy  starting from a vault instead of a house feels more exciting.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2018)

But New Vegas is still the best Fallout game so far outside of 1 and 2.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 28, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> But New Vegas is still the best Fallout game so far outside of 1 and 2.


And hence this:

Fallout 4 New Vegas - Home

(Link to the official mod home)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2019)

chimera201 said:


>


That actually looks pretty good. Hope the creator also makes a total conversion to replace all characters.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2019)

Whispering Hills turns Fallout 4 into a foggy, Silent Hill-inspired horror | PC Gamer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2020)

Fallout 4 New Vegas Screenshots Showcase Mojave Wasteland, Camp Guardian


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2020)




----------

